# Just a short Tale...



## Kompasshorn32

Few words for a Dorn's hero... :so_happy:


----------



## Kompasshorn32

*Just a short Tale #2*

I know you've been waiting for something new! this is what BL has not yet ... :grin:


*N I G H T R A I N T W I N S​*
The dark atmosphere was illuminated by lights and fiery tails drop-pod fall semi-Iberian. The dull thuds of impact with the air detonations echoed in sequence as contiguous and apparently planned detonations.
Four aircraft descended roared toward the square of the queen, where no more than an hour before they landed other capsules. Two lean perfectly on the pavement, one fell into ruin, the fourth went to land in the garden of the Queen’s villa.
From the two drop-pod landed in to the square coming out 24 Chaos Space Marine of the Black Legion, the team leader cover in a gothic ancient and powerful armor move first to check the condition of the squad into the crashed pod: just 3 of the crew was alive! 
“Brother Dacrux armed and ready to the battle” was the first to spoke.
The team leader nodded, after a static discharge of communicator said: “tactical squad ebony on the march!”. All preparing their bolter and training moved to the villa following their commander Juzar Shu.
They walk on the top of the hill and stop in front of the estate’s entrance called Queen’s mansion where two marine shot the gate hinges so was possible go over.
“Now let’s to gather with us brother in arms inside of the courtyard, then follow to the quest!”
“Sir, we know exactly what we looking for!?”
“Something of high value, as gene-seed or a might full device, we are her to discover and catch it!”.

from the com-link was a sound of static. 
"Sir, we landed and all of us is ready! " 
Juzar put his hand to the transmitter and replied: 
"Well, we reach!" 
There was no answer ... only the rustle of static ...
“Hurry!” said Juzar.

Crossed the line that divided the gate of the villa in semi-darkness, not caring about anything except to cross quickly that area. Once it broke through the door along the room until you reach the side of the garden where he had landed the drop-pod of the Black Legion bros.

Creepy courtyard in the light is dim, only the glow of tracer produced a pale light. In the barren park lay in silence the drop-pod, It found no signs of a struggle, but what was clear that companions of the vehicle had disappeared!
"They will already be entered in search ...!?"

"Mmmm ... I think that there is someone waiting for us ... hidden in the shadows! Carry on!"
“Now… where we have to go Sir?” Ask a brother
“Inside the villa! I mean, somewhere in the deep of it we found what we looking for… but also someone who do not allow as this!”

Reached a side entrance and follow the auaspex indications.
Just before entering heard a rustle, a gesture ordered the usual training group. They realized that there wasn’t a guard!

“Dam! Fast and accurate.”
“They are two! …were going to take me too ...” 
“Do not waste time! this is undoubtedly the right way! find what we need and let's all collapsing!”

The order gave determination and courage to the squad.
Went down to the narrow stairs and dark dungeon endure numerous attacks, but the command "Stay close, get ready," was crucial.

In a dark corridor is freed of a series of traps, throwing a brick recovered from wall. In a intermission room, suffered a new attack from what they termed the: "twins shadow", managing to get all unharmed.

Reached, follow sign of auspex, a deep well. The commander Juzar threw a chemical torch lighting up was possible seeing at the depth of the bottom a cruel chimera. They gone in with bolter’s shots. So they could retrieve a device to replicate the cells of gene-seed.

Grab the device run upstairs to see again the starry sky. No one was injured, despite the attacks unexpected and terrible that they had to undergo four times.

Gylf and Ruhl undermined part of the villa before it is abandoned, then forthwith reached the square where awaited a Thunderbolt.

When they was sitting inside airship Dacrux brother told a story:

“_Once upon a time ... on a faraway planet in the Galaxy there was a family with four brothers and two sisters. One day a spaceship of Blacks Templar arrived on the planet to refuel and make repairs. They saw that the planet was inhabited by a proud and combative people, so they did a recruitment drive. Two young boys of the family, Igor and Efrem, were taken ... perchance! Before excluded, because apparently buried alive by a landslide, were hired because they reappeared shortly afterwards safely! Their ability to withstand terrible attacks and stay alive was the demonstration of their "holiness” said:" the Emperor protects”. However, they were not well clear is why, they abandoned their chapter. Maybe because they possessed psychic powers!(and you know how the Templars hate psionic power!) Does anyone claims they were charged with defending a precious treasure on a planet not well explained ... This is the legend of the saints Igor and Efrem_.”
“Today their legend is over…” said someone.

From under the smoldering rubble of the Villa came out two individuals dressed in Lorica armour, both had a bolter and something similar to a Halberds of Caliban. They walked slowly but clearly determined, they had lost just a battle ground ... then a voice deep and throaty hissed: “What they've got... isn’t what they mean!”


They left the mansion of Queen behind them, along with fallen foes and comrades, the sky as to hide it all began to fall thick and heavy flakes of snow that seemed to be falling drops of a dim, night rain ...


----------



## Baron Spikey

Why are you representing your own fan fiction as BL products?


----------



## Malus Darkblade

I'm waiting for the hard copy release.


----------



## Kompasshorn32

*easy...*



Baron Spikey said:


> Why are you representing your own fan fiction as BL products?


it's just a graphic set to chase a dream!


----------



## Kompasshorn32

*easy #2*



Malus Darkblade said:


> I'm waiting for the hard copy release.


I think it will never be possible ... GSG


----------



## Beaviz81

Maybe you should just do the simple thing. Post the whole story here instead of having it as downloadable content (something I really hates) and drop the covers (it makes it reek of pretention and arrogance when you do that).

KIS. Keep it simple.


----------



## Kompasshorn32

*Trick #3*

Number three... (p.s. for all "beloved" foes, I will not posting for a while! Stay tune!) :shok:





*B L A S P H E L E G I O U S*







I don’t believe, I know! I've seen! 
In the darkness beyond the time (and space), 
the path will be broken. 
The pulse of a star, 
huge and perennial, 
will be the driving signal 
of a theory of mankind…

Holy Terra, in time before history, 8th Millennium BC
In the city of Gerico, a Neolithic site of human habitation for a long time, almost even the inhabitants remember precisely by whom, when and how the foundation has taken place.
Thick walls of stones and rocks surround the homes. Some mighty towers were erected a bulwark…




Near the stairs of the Shrines of the Luna was sitting in wait Thot, the day was at its beginning and the heat in that summer, wasn’t still torrid and annoying. To pass the time waiting for he began to make calculations on the ground with a stick and few little stones.
With hurried pace and shortness of breath, looking around as if she was chased Šyn arrived.
“I finally got some positive signs! I think I have found out who he is and where Kur!”
Thot abandoned his calculations and said: “Good! Tell me everything! Where is it? 
Is a male? How old is he?”
Šyn crouched near Thot catching his breath. 
"The prophecy of Lettatia" is the right one, it reads: 

the most noble of them will come back soon
it will be easy but not identified.
No object will need to know it,
his word, though young,
will mark his return ...

“So there! Now. we just have to get Mejiddo as we had indicated Kur!”
“If you stay alive leave tomorrow morning at dawn!?” said Thot.
Šyn nodded. “I have to deal with a matter, but ... yes, it should be possible tomorrow ...”

“First, however, we will pass by Kudz! Only there will surely find a caravan to joint for have more security for the journey to north!” said Thot
“Well! I'll see you soon!”

The sun had come just barely illuminating the lands of the Dead Sea and the two men were already en route to Kudz.
To accompany them in the short path had as companion Dheyron Cheldwaith, a bard, with his three companions, Ghil, Ataher and Drag, stopped at Jericho before reaching Kudz. By their presence was possible to thwart some attacks of marauders.

“The road up to the city of light is dark, but you can avoid this darkness with boldness wise!”
It was the verse of a song sung by the four warriors travelers.

The city of Kudz was an important step in the caravan, in particular the presence of his Temple of Universal Peace. The build huge and elaborate for that era! In his outer courtyard was possible to organize and find what was needed to make a journey.

Thot and Šyn being psykers recognized by lordship, could enter into the inner space of the temple. 
They need information on events related to excessive float Immaterium that slowed the return to Earth.

In that place they found gathered many scholars and psyker. Thot feel the presence of a psionic of class extreme ... he was seized with dizziness after a psionic shock. A man who helped him before he fell said: 
"Is that young guy who is so powerful! Wezuà, the him name, has been here for a few days! If you listen you will know amazing things!
Sat not far from where he was the guy who responded to a question about souls.

“Souls are eternal, but them can be consumed ... by monstrous soul eaters. The times are short, the animation takes place with the formation of the embryo, the metempsychosis allows the coexistence and fusion of two, or more, different souls where the characters of one of the two, will be the ruling of the conscience of the person ... but this can happens only because you have activated the chakras… The times are short, the Webway became narrow… some thousands of shamans will have to sacrifice ”

Sitting not far from Thot and Šyn a woman pulled from a bag some wooden tablets. These began to vibrate in his hands, she took out three tablets, putting the other in the bag. After she put the three tablets on the ground and looked at them. Wezuà ceased to prophesy, and turned his eyes to the woman and said: “Star, sword and Throne… the plays begin!”

Thot and Šyn went out this place and taka a look for who would have been able to accompany to Ar-Mejid. Soon they found three magos, the new order of Omnissiah, their names were Gaspar, Melchior and Balthasar. Their caravan was headed in Mesopotamia and would be able to hold up close of Caesarea. At dawn the next day they left for Ar-Mejiddo.

During the trip commented the impressions feel in the meeting with the guy in the temple. Šyn said: “That’s an "emotion" felt like the only one time, when faced a powerful mad psyker at Issaar”. 
“It 's true” replied Thot,”But in this new situation the guy was totally in control of his power, a true miracle! 
One of magos near their hearing about Issaar intervened and said, “that place attracts runaway psyker since it was forged a mighty warhammer by cultist of Omnissiah … probably the device is no longer in that area but remains psyker-halo that attracts misfits!

“Great is the nebula that surrounds the minds and the galaxy!”
said Šyn, citing the shaman Ghémra.


After traveling for 80 miles reached the fortified city of Mejiddo. old as the hills but still never as their native Gerico!

Following the psyker perceptions were able to locate their friend reborn in the body of the third child as the bishop of the city. They managed to arrange a meeting with the guy who was not named Kur but: Gelyon.
He had not recognized them. Gelyon had agreed to meet them because curiously feel strange static shock in their presence.
Accommodated in a stand of the royal stables, Šyn and Thot caused the chakra’s anticipate opening of the guy, so he was able to recognize them.

Awarded the reminiscence, Gelyon was a river of words and stories! He reported that: 
"Sea of Souls is undergoing changes, will soon no longer possible the metempsychosis! I've been chased by individuals who call themselves Harlequins, a kind of Eldar ... they're guarding a monstrous and sickening building, a craftworld they call Black Library, which is designed to contain all the cosmic wisdom!

Šyn asked: “why you were born here and not in Gerico?”

Gelyon replied: “As I have said time is running out! And because here there will be soon a great battle! Did you know that Magos had forged a mystical weapon?”

They agreed that "Yes, someone had talk us about that ... and what you know about the gathering of shamans?

“The gathering? Who have said this to you?”

“We listen this information into the temple of Kuds by a guy called Wezuà”

“Wezuà!? Have you seen him!? He is an outstanding shaman! Also he will be here! 
It 's true the 1800 are traveling to the council, but someone will have to remain in Mejiddo to deal scourge!...”

After a short break, he said:
“A foe is concentrating its power in a mysterious cave filled with works of art made of a xenos material: prodigious and perverse at the same time: is “warpstone” ... the gods of Chaos are gaining might and it will be increasingly difficult to counter them!”

That same day as Thot and Šyn resumed their journey to the port-city of Caesarea where they would be shipped to the Anarolia ... the intention was to find out what the 1800 wanna do…

…Sed libera nos a malo!


----------



## Kompasshorn32

*Trick #4*

I'm a liar!:grin::grin::grin:


*CARNIVAL FIGHT*
A IMPERIAL GUARD TALE


_I whispered your name dropped from the highest, 
but I did not answer or courage ... 
then I yelled
the “Emperor protects!”
And an unknown energy flowed into me,
and made me feel the might of Astronomican! 
I am the hammer, 
the edge of your sword, 
the gauntlet of your fist!
_​_

Elysian drop troops, isn’t a mission save and rescue! The Grey and Blue droop troops are call to hard duty, where all guardsman give their important contribution for the defense of the empire and the will of the golden throne!_

Venixxa a large hive town of one of the world Segmentus Pacificus, Aquaduplus sector. The planet is for the 95% covered by water. The emerged lands are located at the poles (which completely inhospitable and uninhabited) and a long, narrow mountain range that connects the two ends to the sides of which extend large faults ...

For the annual Carnival feast, the Inquisition in according to Departmento Munitorum has arranged a special supervision by the Imperial Guard to the danger of riots caused by cultists and fanatics of Slaanesh and or Tzeentch.

For the occasion Vexxia it always has a luxurious dress made of lights, colors, flags, artistic decorations, and it’s this abundance of luxury and "lack of brakes" that makes it easy to creep of the pitfalls of Chaos!

Men and women wear colorful costumes, shapes and cuts ranging from super-classic to the most unexpected and whimsical!

Thousands of floats for three nights and three days turning in parade for the big boulevards the city, transforming everything into a great party: half way between an chaotic orgy and a refined worldly representation.

Sitting at his desk in his office the governor, Valto Bazzaton, was doing the briefing by the security forces. He rang the com-link internal and the droid-secretary warned of the arrival of a member of the Inquisition: Lady Calyma Maelstorm.

The great door swung open and of Hexagon, Lady Malestorm made her entrance with her hair swaying as his gait and the steps with a nervous noise of heels ...

Bazzaton rose from his chair and greeted the entrance Inquisitor pointed to the place that they had reserved. 
"With your permission I do from my trusty Abeston summarize the elements of our briefing" ...

After she have accommodated on the big seat nodded, then the young secretary with a few lines summed up the talk.

The parade, as usual, follow the three concircle created by the three major boulevards of the town, starting from the outer path call Huge-Ring for ending to the innermost called Core-Ring.

Lady Malestorm asked: “Where is the most critical point of the parade?” 
She was told by Bazzaton: “For sure are the three steps on the narrow passage between the rings of avenue, with regard to general security, and the passage near the district Dorshdure, which is located in the path which corresponds to the second round: the boulevard Mid-rings !

Bazzaton went on defining things to do: "For the path of the rings there will be Guardsmen in carnival costume, and every quarter for every two blocks security personnel and paramedics also airships there will be three battalion of drop troops Elysians”.

Lady Malestorm expressed his intention to go to the district Dorshdure, where the situation could be more dangerous as a result of his experience as a witch hunter, hard and effectively to the foes cultists!

After the questions of responsibility for the safety of the area, some explanation, clarifications and warnings, the meeting ended with the toast ritual. 
"We keep our guard up and gaiety alive!" was the motto suggested by governor greeting the staff and the Inquisitor.

When everyone had left the Hexagon and the governor was not until he turned to Abeston and said: 
"Put into operation the detectors that we did swallow our employees! The three-day has begun! Emperor protect us!

_it said to poison ivy,
but is equivalent to candid rose…
pinky thornless roses are ever quotes!
(Tina Thornshell)​_
The carnival had begun, the governor at the HQ controlled in live conduct the kermes. During those three days would have only a series of small naps, almost like a navigator engaged in an ocean race!

The parade had reached the second ring. The governor had just finished his nap of few minutes and stood in the control room, turning to the servant vigilant ask about the situation, him turned to report when a warning light began to flash. The servo controller turned around and informed his superior: 
"There are problems in the district Dorshdure. second ring! Believe that the Inquisitor is out of control!" 
"Put me in touch with the commander of the area!" 
"It 's already in line!" 
"Colonel Laryew send at the coordinates I give you a group of Guardsman! And something have happened to the Inquisitor supervisor" 
"This is an operation to save and rescue?" 
"No! It is to recover, if necessary, our-contact-we do not know if it has been kidnapped or has departed voluntarily! Absolute priority and full alert! The danger level is huge!"

The captain Jjx of the Elysian droop troops received orders by com-link from his immediate superior in rank. He gathered 40 Guardsmen and shown the landing site of each one explained: 
“We will be divided into 4 teams, the first will enter from the patio of the building, the second from the north, the third from the east and the fourth will separate into two groups that remain outside in stand-bay!”
“Questions?”
“No questions!”
“Ok! The task is high risk, but we are here for this! Come and stay tuned!”

A blimp was on the affected portion of the city is brought in a few moments on the drop zone. The captain made a last check and gave way to the troops with Grav-chute.

The team one slipped into the ear, ending in the courtyard and was greeted by a long download bolters that wipe out the components, only a guardsman survived intact because he entered in the building through a window on the tenth floor!

The teams two and three received the same treatment on the lower floors, no one was able to enter the stable! Then was sent the crew four, that moving from side entrances stood up to snipers. They was unable to reach the Inquisitor but it was possible to locate she and see what was taken away!

The servo-droid in HQ informed the Governor that the signal of Lady Malestrom had begun to work! 
"You're moving to the south, in the direction of the fort of the first ring!" 
"Warn the team in the area! Ready to take action! High alert!" 
Gave this order call the colonel Laryew and ordered him to retrieve the fallen and… fix the damage.

Received the orders Captain Prexdum made landed the guardsmen respectively on the bastion of the north-east and south-west, also a third team was passed from the underground. 
Despite the precautions and tactics were also heavily decimated their failing to reach the Inquisitor Malestrom who saw escape aboard an aircraft Valkyrie! 
Again, the servo-droid announced the move of the warning in the body of Inquisitor: north-north-east, towards the forest of Redwood.

Bazzaton immediately contacted the commander of the troops in Elysian instance on planet.
Commander Vahii mobilize immediately and send two company in the North-North-East, priority! Reach Valkyrie fugitive with on-board Inquisitor, it is unknown if knapped or escape! We must to take Malestrom at any cost! Arriving at her as close as possible! I am contacting the imperial forces of Adeptus Astartes for support, they coming soon! At work! Immediately! We will send the coordinates of the launch site when the Valkyrie will be in the area! 
"Sir yes sir Governor, the troops are ready! Within a couple of minutes they will be flying!"


The communication is closed and Bazzaton estranged pictoscreen sat at his desk and began to concentrate.

From long time, perhaps shortly after leaving the Schola Progenium, did not use his psyker ability. After a short delirium was on-line and link his source: an astropath command Astartes Grey Knights. 
"Ah, how long!" 
"It's true ... and it would have passed each other if this is not an emergency!"

"Please contact the command of the Grey Knights and send a squad to Venixxa. We have a problem with an Inquisitor turn away ... or kidnapped ... by Chaos”
“Received!”
The link was interrupted.

Bazzaton sighed. He took a sip of Amasec, got up and looked out the window at the parade, 
it was concluded on a regular basis! It was a big operation going on, but had not affected the masked parade! The party would end as usual!

The Valkyries in flight carrying the troops of the 69th and 81th were given the coordinates for three minutes before the launch. 
When they were flying over the redwood forest, coming above a low rocky mountain with some caves.
The commander of the expedition, Hauwx, contacted the officers and gave them orders: Land on the target. Enter in the cave. Eliminate all foes. Retrieve the inquisitor! 
If not possible, to circumscribe the perimeter and wait for further instructions!

The Elysian droop troops found no hostility until landing. Waiting for them but there were teams World Eaters.

The Elysian compact and well-directed, despite the many losses did retract the foes.
The World Eaters in the cave put up a fierce resistance, but with the tenacity of the teams 7th and 11th was broken! The Chaos Marines left the field.

But a terrible nightmare waiting for the men! In a corner of the cave, they saw sitting on the ground next to her and Malestrom was a dreadful entity!

Only three Guardsmen came out unscathed from that place! According to the orders created a security cordon in the area.

Not pass more than 15 minutes that came down from sky a large group of Guardsmen carrying two squads of Grey Knights Astartes. 
As soon as can possible see them in their gothic gleaming armor, they more fast as possible entered the cave.

There were rumblings, flashes, flames and a mild earthquake then … from the cave on the lower rocky mountain surrounded by redwoods came the Gray Knights... not all those who had entered ... but who had survived carried with it the Inquistor Malestrom.
Soon they reached a Valkyrie. Embark quickly vanished in the sky.
"Mission accomplished! Guardsmen return to HQ!"



No more than two hours after the conclusion of the operation, while Bazzaton was intent to coordinate the closing of the parade was contacted by the tactical command by astropathic way.
Operation Complete! Inquisitor Malestrom save! The ship gray –Pontius Maximus- will keep her in custody and will investigate the case. For now threatens foiled! Great job!

Bazzaton received the news with satisfaction. He went to the servo-droid for a final order of routine poured himself a glass of amasec and looked down from his office that the parade was finishing with its lights and music ...

_ubi maior minor cessat et
Mundus transit et concupiscentia eius​_
The carnival is life, the carnival is a mystery ... a smile appeared on his face or… was it a grimace?!
“It’s time”, said to himself, then took off the mask.


----------



## Beaviz81

When you got rid of the pretensions you actually write quite well.


----------



## Kompasshorn32

Beaviz81 said:


> When you got rid of the pretensions you actually write quite well.


Vanity Fair. KH32


----------



## Kompasshorn32

*Trick #5*

Vanity is kind :victory:



*1000*​
She sitting on the veranda of the immense mansion looked phlaxum trees that grew on the banks of the river, serene sighed, maybe he had found the peace that had long needed.

She had been able to freely choose the place for convalescence, after the 40 days of rehab spent in the shady clinic orbital, among a specified group of 500 worlds.

Villa Shelma was a comfortable and well cared for, situated on one of the most prosperous Agri-World galaxy probably always not counted any intervention of Astartes!

The servo-droid approached her and handed a glass and few pills. How do you feel today milady? Was the question of routine.

"The health is good just the mind is still slightly confused ... but still much better!"
"for sure, that going to get better milady!" Said that it retired.

In addition to staying on the veranda watching the landescape and read that it was possible to take long walks usually made along a long path that extended a short distance from a wide watercourse.

Despite strong treatment that she had in rehab had not appeased her senses towards the transcendent, also the result of training that took place from the Schola Progenioum, there was a place that was particularly pleasing and attracted his attention was called Popiccolo creek. It had the reputation of being inhabited, rather than haunted by souls and spirits ... and perhaps this created an interesting mystery.

The quartier in which it was Popiccolo creek was an area full of courtyards and lawns. Specifically, the channel near where walking was perticularly shady because adorned with numerous tall trees: walnuts, elders, plane trees and lesser known species as phlphlars alugheus and phlaxums.

Every time she spend a little time in that place her mind was flooding of vibrant sensations and not infrequently, after that, in a dream, she recover some facts, people, beings, or unusual items.

It all began when for the first time she had gone to Popiccolo,
she saw a group of guys gathered at a stone bench arguing, as teenagers do, and in an instant she had a strange perception, was seized by an inexplicable thrill that produced, in a flash, a feeling of reminiscence and vision, a sudden detachment of space-time, sharp, but for her obvious!
Her natural ability of psyker could not be suppressed, she could not remember, but she couldn’t be other of what she was!

In another occasion, on the advice of Hemanu Ross, a magos of Omnisshia who knew those places, she went from a low hill, Moncrivello Height, the site where thousands of years before the Natives had a temple and a cemetery, but this time nothing was as happened to Popiccolo.

The doctor visited her every two days to check the psycho-physical progress of the drug therapy, also he had matched that with the physical activity part to play in the gym and some outdoor.
She silent to doctor the developments related to extra-cognitive events, and for the moment, he seemed not to recognize any stranger situation.

One day after a gym session she was resting sitting on the veranda, sipping an energy drink was approached by a gray cat in need of attention, sat near Milady became caress. A torpor seized the woman, which lasted maybe a few moments, when he opened her eyes the cat was black with big eyes the color of ice, those meowed again and was seized by numbness. There follow a mantic vision:

_At amusement-park the young Ben had quarrel, for no real reason, with the young bully Maqqo, he invited him to settle the matter at sunset to meet in Popiccolo.
Arrived at the scene, as he suspected, Ben finds his "opponent" in the company of three other friends sitting on a large stone bench. Do not lose heart and went to meet him wanting to hear what they had to say.
Maqqo pointed his finger and saying: “you disrespected me!
Ben shook his head – “is not true! You're out!”
Maqqo bent slightly and took the stone from behind an object that looks like a stiletto made of a uncommon material.
He picked it up bringing it close to his face, which was illuminated by a light opalescent from the blade. 
“This item have special powers, and you shalt be useful to understand the properties! Ah Ah Ah!”
Ben stepped back a few paces, not frightened by the words of Maqqo but because from the ground emerged an unexpectedly bluish light. Very fast an indescribable creature took shape and three of his limbs grabbed and grinded the three buddies of Maqqo in a splatter creepy scene.
Maqqo transcended with vacant eyes. Ben acted fast hitting the guy with a powerful right, while these lost his balance, with his left hand grasping the knife, which he found to be made of stone.
The demon realized that Maqqo no longer possessed the item: it grinding and grabbed him.
Ben heard a melody syncopated and dissonant but despite the discomfort it resulted hypnotic. In brief moments from the bottom of the wooded area flashed red lights accompanied by a shrill roar.
Ben shook his head and flashed forward by holding the blade with both hands sinking into the demon in a gap between what could be the head and lower limbs.
“Exi sprituts immunde”
Said a chorus of voices behind Ben which was followed by the chorus of blasters and bolter-gun. Ben felt his legs give way and he found himself squatting on the ground. Less than a minute after sitting down with his back against the stone bench saw who had intervened: Space Marines, Imperial Fist, sons of Dorn!
When return the quiet Ben was able to look at the weapon that was used. While he was doing that someone told: 
"It 'a dagger in warpstone! The handle is made of wood of' Yggdrasil, therefore you not remain contaminated."
He was helped to arise. Then he was suggested to hide the weapon somewhere the forest because that place would protect the item from the new intruders. Ben walked away without being followed or monitored and hid the dagger in the trunk of a huge tree, it seemed to absorb the weapon. 
Made the task returned from the Space Marine. The leader of the company that showed up with the name: Captain Dak Iexxe, invited him to join them: "You have proven skills outstanding for a human... if you want to serve the humankind in a new way, and for eternity, follow us!" Ben smiled ..._

The rattle of the truck driven by servo-droid shock from the deep sleep that Milady with a slight sigh he opened his eyes. 
"It's time of therapy milady!" 
"Ah, well… but, what time is it?”

Known to have a few hours before sunset left villa Villa Shelma heading for the area east of the small town. She reached the old watchtower and skillfully climbed the north side of failing to reach the summit. Up above it was possible to observe and enjoy the view of the area below: her gaze moved from the south, where it rose Moncrivello Height, peering after east to Popiccolo creek, that stretched from north to south in a small wooded glen, whose low area was decorated with ancient carved stone benches, while the boundaries were delimited by old trees always well groomed.
Finally, a look from the north west to the tall, pointy, severe snow-cover mountains of Pedmonts county.
She had a moment of hesitation, a sigh, and then there was a green flash…

_She felt a shiver that ran down his back, turned and saw what could be a particular kind of Eldar: he dress a brightly coloured clothing, an unusually powerful weapons, accompanied by a mask and helmet adorned with a crest of hair flowing purple and red.
He spoke, but his voice not wafted through the air but the sound of his words run across mind to mind. A silken voice spoke low and melodious, very sound like a enchantment.

Oh dame beautiful, captive and forgetful ... here, the treatment of your medical-torturers of the Officio Medicae was broken by a miracle ... ih ih ih ih!! The source psychic of the marshy ravine is too powerful, she is almost sentient ... eh eh eh eh!!_
The item that had you saw was not only a weapon, but also a shield to defense who do not comes from the Warp or the “Eye”. The handle has an engraved seal that are banned by the negative effects of Chaos, it works as a key for access to top secret bound books and a compass to reach the most coveted of the craftworlds eh eh eh eh eh ...

Ah Ah Ah ... you will not leave here soon ... you still have to do ... something ... and then only if we'll get you back to your quest abruptly interrupted! Eh Eh Eh Eh!!!!
She winced and the sky turned blue ... peaceful and serene agri-world around them.

Turning his gaze back toward Popiccolo noticed the arrival of a large vehicle from which descended eight people. The hour was unusual for any maintenance work, individuals also had a tonnage abnormal, no one in that place was so tall and strong. She went down from the tower and with the bike borrowed in villa reached the place where she had seen those guys get.
She went down to the steep grassy road reaching the lower part of the site to meet men intent on tinkering with unusual instruments.
“good afternoon gentlemen ...! What strange equipment! What you're dealing for?? "
The eight gave a glance without interrupting your work. Only one stood close to her, answering: 
"We're doing a series of surveys to detect energy geothermal ... it is a search by Strategos Logis ... is to safeguard the wildlife ambient"

“And there is a reason why you do these finds right now? 
“Oh yeah! At least two reasons: as you can see there are few people and not annoy bystanders, also by previous research the next few hours at sunset are the most suitable for this kind of remark ...”

She smiled and added, “everything is really, powder”
... the man who had turned twitched almost imperceptibly 
"Maybe… we will become dust ... but the knowledge is power!"
She said: “We are like children in this ancient created ...”
“I do not believe that Lady… we are like sons, many thousands of solitary sons in quest to fined just a single truth…”
“you are not only a researcher ... you are a poet!” replied Milady before go away.

After this exchange the woman waved and walked up the slope to a narrow path at the top of which there was a man waiting for her. 
"Oh Dheyron, I'm glad to see you here!" 
"I saw that you moved away from the villa and allowed myself to join you to make sure you were okay ..."
“Yes I'm fine! It’s just that my natural curiosity for this place inspires me to investigate ...”

“However, is not wise, especially in your condition, procure controversy ... know, however, that those responsible is already affecting the "issue" and that the inoculum will be cauterized before they can infect! Includes me, Milady!?”

“_I see ... it is not always destroy and annihilate in a violent way right action. Alter, transform, adapt was the teaching of the Supreme Sla...shhh_” she whispered to herself.

Dheyron looked at her with questioning eyes and worried. She smiled and said "I'm just tired, today was a busy day!"

Returned to the villa Shelma, after a refreshing bath of she sat on the veranda waiting for dinner. She leaned her head back of the high backrest and made a sigh. She looked around and narrowed his eyes. She remembered, her past had returned. The care he probably had, as told by Dheyron, healed and not annihilated! Calyma Lady is Back! 
Thinking this was repeated the teaching of the Supreme Sigillite:

"_...men and women of inquisitive nature, hunters who might seek the witch, the traitor, the mutant, the xenos_."


----------



## Kompasshorn32

*Trick #6*

 GSG

*FLEEING*​
It was a night fresh and clear in summer, the four skalds had set up camp at cross of two large grassy paths, one way bring to an old manor house, a second going to a large house recently made and a third to join the caravan route that led to territorial boundaries. The firecamp tongues of fire crackled with thin yellow, red and blue.

Began to tolk Athaer: I have a littel story is about psyker on run ...

Kentaro was sitting on the small balcony of his flat while enjoying the early morning light, reading some economic magazines, the sky was clear and the temperature mild.
There was a series of pops dry and powerful, similar to static scarice, looked at the sky rimaneca unperturbed, he rose from his chair and leaned over the parapet, he heard voices whose tone was growing closer to the place where he was.
Suddenly he heard a mighty roar followed by a grinding noise and dark intermittent appeared three Stormtalon moving in formation on the main arteries of the hive-town.
Vocal dispatches and every deivce of communication invited citizens to withdraw remaining distant from the street and boulevard and in particular in the quarter of "Ganjiam."

A psyker biomancer in anger shifted from places indoors yo outdoors, from streets to counter-avenues to the middle of boulevards. Rabid brought havoc and destruction around him, knocking down everything and everyone who came a short distance.

Using his psychic powers awakened by some latency twenagers psykers bringing into the open and forcing them to mingle with the whirlwind that was creating around himself to ward off pursuers.

The inquisitor Castan Purius did not appear intimidated by the uproar, with assistance from the psychic shield created by a sister of silence came to the biomancer, with two pencils used as improvised weapons, hitting these in the neck and the cerebellum of the mad out of control, he fell down lifeless with an incessant confused. 
"Be done, Lughorr Deji, abomination of evil! Emperor celebrates his Justice!

Of the approximately sixty teenagers psyker risveglati almost all returned to their own, crouched or hid asking for help because confuse and upset.
Just ten continued their action crowds excited, exasperated, their minds was clouded by new unexpected power.

The captain of the Imperial Guard turned to Interrogator Boshjov: “what is this madness of teenagers?” 
“Is called ancestral wrath ... maybe we'll have to break down those young guys”.

The work the Inquisitor Castan and his mates was therefore not completed. 
Followed and found seven boys holed up in a mall intent on wreaking havoc among people and things in a big game-center, a store of technological devices and in a cinema. The imprisoned delivering them to the operators of the Black Ships for a rehabilitation. About the remaining three: one was barricaded in a electric-unit and discharges lightning for defended himself, he was catch when exhausted; at the same happend for the girl who ran away at breakneck speed until she was reached, sedated and imprisoned.

The last guy was followed for a long time, his strategy was to move, hide, slow down, but not to attack. The last contact took place at the entrance of town lower area, then its "signal" went out and the quest were interrupted. Someone must have helped him...

*******************​
The fire crackled burning the resin of pine wood, a slight smoke rose from the firecamp, mild and fragrant. I have another story, said Ghil, breaking the silence of the fellows.

In a large hive town there was a very fine district. Most of the houses had hanging gardens and the penthouse had been set up some lush greenhouses.

In one of these loft on the top floor, there lived a familgia who was only a child, his name was Nera, perhaps for her eyes intense color, dark, deep and gentle, but maybe at the same time quivering as the darkest night .

Parents entrami informatic researchers at the Monitorum, were sometimes obliged to leave little to the care of a neighbor, Ugne, who though older was exceptionally nimble and adept at looking after small, but smart Nera.

Nera, as I said was a special little girl! One afternoon while she was in the greenhouse, Ugne saw a ball roll toward the child after making a turn at 90°. For the first time she don’t pay too much atention, but began to do so when she saw the girl at a window, 2 meters from the floor, leaning against no one knows, busy to feeding with some seeds few swallows as she recalled!
However, did not ask questions she said with a certain sceverità: 
“get down, and let it be wild animals!”
She waited some time again, to observe the child in the case was to carry other "strange" actions, before made something…

One day when Ugne had to watch again to shoot Nera to observe the child. At one point she saw a doll that was changed clothes without even being touched. After that she approached Nera sat down beside her and said:
“these beautiful things you do, even when there are mum and daddy?
Nera shook his head: "with you ... 'Cause you ... you ... you're special ... I know it..."

Ugne made a tiny little smile.
“I have been in duty for a long time in the corps of the Imperial Guards. I started as a private and I ended the career with the rank of captain! I think, nay, I am sure ... to be the only woman, of a combat-corps, to had dismissed and retired with honor among all those who were in service until today!
This is the only thing that could make me a person, special, nothing else!”
Ih ih ih, no no, you're special, I know ... ih ih ih” said smiling Nera
“Bha! I do not know what you and someone else, see me ... something that not even I know that I cherish. 
However, you continue to hide your powerful gift! Keep it secret keep it safe!
Nera smiling slyly look away.
Ugne continued: if you're not careful someone will catch you, saying he want to do something good for you and your family ... but it is not so! You have to wait, you have to be ready and strong, then you can deal with the _Schola_ ... but not now! Not now!”

Said these words, she took a stuffed animal and began to play with Nera which she said: “we'll talk again?”
“maybe ... let’s play now!”

The two were not meet with regular basis. Nera’s parents sometimes asked to Ugne for look after the child when they were unable to retrieve any other person in a short time. This will probably put the baby safe from potential controls by "talent scout" of the Imperium.

In one of their meetings Nera interrupting a game approached Ugne and whispered: 
“I know three things ... that make you special ...!”
The woman surprised, waited before getting reveal these "three things". Taken by the child in an area away from the windows and apparently shielded from electronic devices and asked.
“What would be the "three things" that I have?”
“I myself did not know that, I do not remember!”
Nera look at her and said: “d e l e t e d…”

The woman was brooding. Then muttered: 
“I have powers to control quiescent ... I know if I use them? They want to use me? They want to kill me if…”
Nera seid: “all the options!”
Ugne reached a window, peered discreetly, then returned to Nera. 
“One day, when we meet again, I'll ask you a favor ... “
“When? “
“I do not know when ... then …but now let's play!”

Go by about three weeks before they meet again. That afternoon they remained together for three hours; Ugne after a while playing approached Nera and whispered something to her, moving the face as if to indicate something or someone.
Yea but…how?”Asked, Nr ...”
“I'll explain ... well ...” as added Ugne 
She went to the little girl and said to her all, then, silent looked at each other fixed…

Nera ran for greenhouse reaching a window-door, placed her hands on the glass, opened it and stood for a moment on the small balcony, just after she returned from Ugne.

The parents returned and the woman took her leave, saying: 
“Thank you for your courtesy and kindness was a pleasure spend a little time with the little Nera. I will start soon ... who knows… maybe we'll meet again ... but not short! However, I know that Nera does not remain alone for long ... soon will have company ... no? 
Smiling waved away.

Ugne looked at Nera with intensity she thought: "Do not tell anyone your gift!"
Meanwhile, she gave to the mother a d-pad. "Give it to Nera when it will be teenage, contains my greetings and recommendations for studies ..." 
the woman was a little surprised but nodded serene "I will!"

A couple o days later some were found two men and a woman in a state of shok with sick and convulsing, helped by Arbitres, for first aid, were then transferred at a rehabilitation clinic of Astartes.
Of Ugne were not found any trace.

*******************​
This was a nice story! Said Dheyron, sipping his pint …you still have this for a night without moons??
There was a silence broken by some mumbling and then Draag it back and picked up the best supporting said, I mean to have another tale…

On a civilized world of the Segmentum Pacificus in one of its major cities something happened that caused a sensation ... but not that actually had a great importance! 
However ... I will tell first! In the great town of Las Hydalgos a woman maintain herself with some jobs: as hostesses at the playhouse, on aircraft, and entertainer, escort, during certain party for managers or great corporations in the galaxy.

During a big party organized by a winning sports club, Danya was so busy, managing to be, as usual, very professional, but ... only at the end of the event, which was a big after-hour, let some go ...
Under the influence of a few drinks more, combined with the effect of energizing pills ... that she was amused and entertained a little everyone.
That party was a great and important event! The professionalism of the organizers and staff was praised and rewarded, Danya also obtain a substantial gain, but not limited to, an unplanned and an incredible event waiting her!

After this "big" job followed by some other events and commitments of good quality, but not the same for engagement and continuity.
One day suddenly fell sick: severe convulsions during the day that resulting in physical exhaustion.
As soon as it was possible she went from her doctor for a thorough examination. The doctor after a careful analysis and some tests gave the answer: you are “suffering” from pregnancy”!
You have no current or latent infection are in good health! You are only in "childbearing".

Danya was disturbed by the event totally unexpected and unplanned! Following the analysis of the responses and comforting decided to carry out pregnancy to term even though she had no close family or friends able to help her. She considered useless try to contact the alleged father, also because those days were weeks far away quite confused in her memory.
Something must have happened that had not been able to figure it out! She had been very careful to prevent any possible "inconvenience", but something had to be missed!
She vaguely remembered a man dressed in gray, with a long dress, halfway between a coat and a cassock ... in which all turned without calling him by name, but with what seemed an honorary title: Abbot!? Or perhaps prior! ...

However, in the months preceding the start of the "rising", before it was clear that her physical condition, she did take some short-term jobs with a very high profit. Her intent was to accumulate as much as possible to withdraw the necessary time to be born and grow the baby.
Made this she found a place and a nice and quiet district (Lush Bay) with also presone friends, willing, they would sustained before, during and after childbirth.

After a new ultrasound, around the third month, the baby appeared healthy and lively, free of any disease, however, was found an unexpected anomaly: on the forehead seemed to be a dark spot, which was identified as a possible third eye! The infant was "affected" by a mutation!

Suddenly the extreme peace and security that had built up around the fire seemed to fade as silk in the fire…
She thought to be the victim of a scam or some injustice or deception, organized by some unknown ...
Withdrawn the results of the analyzes returned to Lush Bay. She decided to continue to pursue clinical controls rituals in the same clinic while away from home was very easy to reach by train and subway.
This choice allowed her to give false information and address, and in consequence of this discovery seemed to have taken an excellent decision!
At Lush Bay spoke with a trusted person, face to face, and that suggested she to contact n agent who often had procured barley legal work commitments, he certainly would have given a name and a contact of someone who would be a great help !

Meanwhile, Danya had been reached by the sisters Martha and Abby. The three were a force of nature! In moments dificili always sharing everything came together, till the end!

So the three women with a rented car, making a series of stages and carried out with the intent to mislead or discover any spies reached the recommended contact, a man nicknamed: baffobianco.

The man who was also a medical expert in genetics, said in his small workshop, with great rapidity, a series of analyzes on the blood of Danya, comparing it with that of the sisters.

The result revealed a genetic difference, where Danya had suffered a natural mutation of DNA. Baffobianco delivering the medical report said: 
“You are a rare case of Navigator’s mare! Your baby never can rise with you, is obvious! I suggest you to take him to one of the houses of the Navigator ... they will take care of the baby! His future is in the stars! Although his life will not go over forty years, I'll be rich and wealthy!

“About you, finally, are clearly in danger ... being the egg cells of a –Navigator’s mare - a rare and precious commodity, you may be induced by someone to use this special -resource-... I think you might enjoy of such a gift to selling some egg cells... for surely the revenue would make it much easier and more comfortable your life.

She shook her head by ruling: “I’m not for sale! I will accept to deliver the baby in a guild of Navis Nobilite, but nothing more. I will try to disappear, erase the traces of my passage”.

Baffobianco nodded seriously. “It’s a difficult choice and you must be determined, ready for anything! The Gods of Chaos are always in ambush as well as the operators of the Black Ships!”
“Do you know how to find me ... in any way I can be of assistance please do not hesitate to look at me in any moment!” 
Having said this dismissed the women making coming out for a different path from the one used to enter.

269 days after conception, in clinic of Lush Bay, Gaspar came to light. The mother Danya, few days after childbirth handed the baby to a guild house of the Navis Nobilite. About danya and her sisters have not heard anything for sure, just some legends… that tell of a meeting between the mother and the child as a teenager ... a journey among the stars ... and a woman who managed to escape the hypnotic and lewd way of Slaanesh ...
Under a sparkling vault of sky in a tiny planet in a galaxy so far away ...

“Ah! A good tale for start a good night!” said Dheyron adding combustible to the fire.


----------



## Kompasshorn32

*Trick #7*

U follow me? (from: _speeches of Borg the renegade_)


COPYCAT


_You love righteousness and hate wickedness;
…
by anointing you with the oil of joy.
All your robes are fragrant with myrrh and aloes and cassia;
from palaces adorned …
the music of the strings makes you glad.
Daughters of kings are among your honored women;
at your right hand is the royal bride in gold of Ophir.
…
All glorious is the princess within her chamber;
her gown is interwoven with gold.
In embroidered garments she is led to the king;
her virgin companions follow her
those brought to be with her.
Led in with joy and gladness,
they enter the palace of the king._​

In a dimly lit nightclub had gathered a hundred people, among them a dozen to Janissaries Vessor.
They wore no uniform or any other element that distinguished the apparently, was to betray their physical appearance, the haircut and the tan of their faces.
Dheyron Cheldwath had heard of the meeting of vessors from a friend of a friend ... know the name of the rest was all easy!
The nightclub is located in a central area of the town and the club’s staff was mostly made up of women demi-humans, largely Mazones, they were delivering drinks and offered, upon request, sinuous, sensual and artistic performances.

He came in the company of Drag. Ghil and Ataer joined them about an hour later. The four form the Circle Hermada, united by the boyhood when they met at High Hill School. 
They sat down and ordered a drink and shows no interest for the music or mistress, dancers exhibitionist-contortionists performances, but remaining attentive to the discourses of the Janissaries.
Awaiting for the right moment to catch a man suitable for their needs.

Darko attracted the attention of the onlookers turning to mate Savo.
«Eh Eh Eh Eh!!! We have accomplished a great feat of us! The-job-thing on the planet Camjno seemed simple: recover some fifty psykers from a compound before they were transferred to the Black Ship! »
«Reached the site after a long detour to avoid the radar of the Astartes landed some parallels at south of Ombos, then with some trucks in a few hours we reached the town.
A few miles from the city the situation worsened dramatically!
The sky changed color tone several times!
Before a light yellow that became increasingly dark and intense!
Then came the pink followed by a kaleidoscope of shades of scarlet red ... and then ... purple!
It became clear that there was a fight between spaceship in orbit!
Empire’s Spacecraft against other fo the Chaos!
Some parts of spaceships exploded out of the atmosphere, fell to pieces and annihilating the planet deflagrando as shimmering shooting stars or glittering like fireworks, great balls of fire!! »
«Damn! A bummer, I would say… a real fire’s rain! - said one of the Vessors ... »
Savo nodded, «And that was just the prologue! »
«Yeah! » continued Darko, «pyrotechnics prelude to the ground battle! »
«In fact, fell to the ground from the drop-pod and they went forth from the Astartes armor adorned with gray wolf fur. They began to shoot bursts in every direction with their Bolters for hit other warriors in armor gold and blue. »
«A true pit! » Said one of the Vessor.
«Indeed» Said Savo.
«We waited less than an hour hoping a change in the situation or at least a departure from our area of the battle. Unfortunately this did not happen!
We did not have all the time we wanted, the Astartes will bring soon the psykers on the Balck Ship, so we decided to act anyway!
We parked the truck near of the shed where the psykers was locked. During the operation a many grenades fell on the path, Some hit a truck making it deflagrate, we lost six Janissaries!
We made inroads by a security door, quickly reached the floor of detention. A few guardsmen were employed in the shed because of the attack in progress. It was therefore easy access to the cells and remove the psykers of the list ... It was not possible to take all fifty psykers because we had lost a truck, also due to the bombardment of the time available was very little left! Once out of the shed we stow the "load" and left very fast the place. A grenade hit a truck making it unusable! We must transship the psykers, done this, we run away! »

Ghil chose one of vessors, what seemed more drunk, then mentally weaker, and put in his mind a question: who you had "ordered" the parcel?? That asked the question aloud…
Darko turned his head slightly and whispered the answer: Fiume ...
The four of the Circle Hermada had heard and understood ... the organizer of the project was a shady character, a Slobod Fiume! Find answers on operation’s mandatory would have been very easy!

Meanwhile Savo ended the story by adding details on sudden attacks of Astartes, duels between marines gray and gold-blue… until they arrived at Thundehawk that brought him away to the fighting ...

The four of Hermada had sufficient information so discreetly left the nightclub.
Ataer knew how to trace Fiume although it was not easy at all! He threw a tasty bait and after a wait is not too long, was able to contact a co-worker of Fiume and after explaining the project, got a meeting with Slobod in person!
At 11:00 a.m at the capital of Pavonis, Brandon Gate! In a super-luxury hotel! The proposed amount was exorbitant and it would be foolish not to consider it!
Ataer came to light, studied, late to the meeting place. Presenting the welcome was made to ascend to the 25th floor. At the door of the room in question knocked in the manner agreed and responded in the manner prescribed. A woman in black livery military made him sit in a study-room.
While Ataer formalized the engagement details Drag and Ghil proceeded with a psionic-marking, but… the whole area is screened with an halo against psykers, also Ataer realize who that person with are dealing isn’t Fiume, but a symbiote!
Undaunted Ataer made the deal and before say goodbye before putting a bug on the symbiont.
The four get together and with an Auspex trace the symbiote, this leaves the building, through the city with a taxi being tossed into a luxury hotel.
In that place in lobby meets Fiume which transmits the information of the deal. At that juncture the four proceed to the marking: silent, painless, invisible, odorless ...
The consequence of that mark would allow you to always know where Fiume stood and went! Now he was trapped!

Fiume after the meeting with the symbiont retires to his room during the day and hardly moves. After dinner, served in his room, the four of the Circle Hermada come into action.
As in a dream they enter the mind of Fiume.

«Ombos, Camjno planet ... who called you? »
Fiume initially tried to offer some resistance, but the psychic strength of Hermada Circle was great!
«He was one of Aper’s minion to contact me on Luxor. »
«Arrius? Arrius who? »
«The prefect Arrius Aper! »
«What was his request? »
«Send Janissaries to recover fifty psykers ... and meanwhile recover an important device at the temple of His Holiness ... 
Then was put in the middle the Space Wolves against the Thousand Sons ... they did not know that the “Catalyst” had been removed days before! Eventually, however, the confusion has been favorable to our task! »
«The purpose of all this? Fiume while in a state of consciousness , tried however to resist ... but it was not possible! »
«I have not been ... well-informed ... »
«Just tell us what you know! Will be enough! »
«He building a tool ... accumulates psychic powers and with a catalyst allows to concentrate on a only man ... I think it's something like the Golden Throne…»
«The Throne!? ... My Goddess! »
«Where is Arrius? »
«He hides in the Valley of the Queens ... in the place where the ladies are chosen and created for rule the worlds! »
Broke the connection and canceled the mark of interrogation. The mission comes the most difficult part.

_What do you know about
the Valley of the Queens?
Is the place where they are selected
and generated for rule the worlds!_​
They had come to a turning point. They could not continue the commitment to themself! They decided to inform the Inquisitive lady Malestrom, she would have picked troops and materials to continue the mission.
So make the mystic circle: with arms outstretched outside, leaning his hands on the shoulder near.
The four minds opened the Immaterium, a celestial sound became the soundtrack around, they see lights more or less shining all around… then a column as far shiny silver and video Astronomican! But only for a moment. They better focused identified the mind of Lady Malestrom.
They transmitted to her the information about their quest abut Arrius, and convey the need for an action on the planet Camjno at the Valley of the Queens!
Closed the link, the four stay for a few second to contemplate the might of the Immaterium, the thousands of multicolored sparks, absorbed in ecstatic contemplation that mystical energy ...

The four slightly preceded the contingent of Lady Malestorm.
Were thus able to scout the area with adequate caution of the Valley of the Queens.
They noted a normal move around almost all the mausoleums. The only one that result, strangely ignored, though it is one of the largest and articulated, was that of princess Henutmire.
They observed the presence of three possible entrances: one to the south, one to the south-east and a third north-west. The latter was manned by people dressed in withe and armed with bolters.
They Understood that the man was not the real keeper! The entrance was protected by a series of glyphs!
During the scouting discovered a fourth way, even well-hidden by a blanket psychic. That door would allow him to reach the second room, avoiding the glyphs of the other inputs.
They hired enough information to await the arrival of Lady Malestorm.

Do not pass long after their recognition that Lady Malestorm arrived in theater accompanied by three companies of the Sisters of Battle of the Order of the Argent Shroud.
Come inside of mausoleum through a large shaft with climbing stairs.

Leading the way was the company of captain Sylvenia that at the end of the duct defused a trap. Shortly after are achieved by the captain Amina.
A gritty and angry roar drew the Amazons: demi-demonic beings the size of a bull, it looks like a triceratops, with a leathery skin iridescent they chargethem with head down.
In order accuracy and arranged themselves and beat the wandering monsters, although they had to suffer some losses the result was excellent.

Gathered in a huge hall with six columns moved toward the north, just before exit-way Lady Malestorm did stop all for defuse two glyphs guardians. Outside a corridor down in south-nord direction, but they do not traversed it, with the help of an auspex found a hidden door which through a well bore to a yet another hypogeum corridor. 
The new environment they found was evidently very recent, perfectly enlightened with walls in steel-cement fireproof and anti-expolsion. Arrived at a turning point a east-west corridor leading to two large hall, from these came out as shadows a strident dozen of chaos-hounds. With care and attention annihilated even those targets, limiting losses.

The group was divided, one part going to release the imprisoned Psykers in the two rooms that were patrolled by chaos-hounds. Milady the Circle Hermada and the company of Captain Gwenda went down again to a level: the laboratory of Arrius Aper!

In a huge semicircular room were arranged units of stasis, from one side of the room Arrius welcomed intruders with a series lethal flashes.
Some sisters sacrificed themselves to save the team. Milady first saw Arrius tinkering with two panels similar to the d-pad.
They were going to respond to the attack of Arrius when there was a mystical intervention. Surrounded by a blue-violet halo appeared Princess Henutmire.
« I am outraged by the continued desecration of my mansion! Arrius have abused my patience! »

psychic shock spread through the lobby. Arrius after cursed everything and everyone teleported 
«I'll never» was the ulitmate sentence before disappearing.
On the floor was an orange tablet: the catalytic converter stolen from temple of His Holiness.

Were released twenty psykers that were entrusted to the Schola Progenium, also some interesting devices were confiscated by Milady for a thorough analysis.
« We found Arrius, but not stopped ... maybe he take time to rebuild his devices and then we will deal with again! »
Were the words of Milady at the “Circle” before taking his leave.


----------



## Kompasshorn32

*Trick #8*

FLAMEMIGHETERS​

_They are dreaded and feared with the foes;
Their justice and authority originate from the Emperor.
Their unit are swifter than leopards
Keener evening messengers, fire messengers.
Their squad come galloping, Their warriors come from afar;
They fly like an eagle swooping down to devour.​_
A sound deep, shrill and prolonged spread throughout decks of the starship Xallestia.
A few seconds later the sound of the alarm, there was a jolt, and the starship came out from Immaterium. 
The instrumentation indicated the location: a little distance from geostationary orbit by the planet Glavium.
The first officer did not comprehend the events personally began the analysis of instrumentation and telemetry to understand what happend. 
«Call the Captain! Do come right in the dashboard! »
Pass more than five minutes and the Capiain still not arrived! The instrumentation was startled and alarms began to ring in conjunction with the light signals of danger.
Hatches 103 and 121 were found to open, the catapults of the bridge 18 in action! Someone was maneuvering instrumentation manually! Part of the cargo was ejected into the atmosphere of the below planet.
A servant.-droid reported to first officer:
« The captain was drugged and tied up! Part of the staff is not in place! There are also absent some passengers! »
The distress signal was launched automatically by starship.

From the bridge 18 the Third officer checked the landing coordinates of the material’s containers, this is done manually triggered the release and launch.

«Dirk have released the latches of the cell salvage? In three minutes we will have the defense system on! »
«Yes Sir! The shuttle is ready! »
«Well! We leave the ship, now! »
The shuttle was dropped from the mother-ship with a great escape velocity reached and entered the atmosphere.
Before entering in the atmosphere was still possible to look, for few istant, the deep darkness and the silence of space, but that vision ended broken by shaking or by alarms that forego the landing in a desert area a few miles from Ferrous Valley.
Before you reach the hideout under the peak rusty should have been reunited with two teams that had gone before.

Two squads alight on the water of the Groβe Lake, to waiting them were some huge aircraft where was switched the devices taken from Xallestia spaceship.

During transhipment operations, Burdam the renegade, who headed the squads alight on Groβe Lake, kept the situation under control and with a pair of binoculars and auspex, turning to the south, check the movements at the fort of the Astartes.

He saw a Thunderhawk take off, certainly invoked by standard alarm issued by Xallestia. Few minutes later he saw some land-speeder moving.

Addressing the crew nervously said:
« F *** Space Marine on os trail! Let's get moving or join us! »

His companion Hujim warned him of the arrival of the team from the north end of the lake. It would be reunited at provided coordinates and would again transhipped cargo on the land speeder.

« Warn them that we will be at the selected site », so saying he showed him the Auspex with the data. 
« Yes, Saddan is informed! I'll meet us there! »

Five times after the two teams alight on the water, after passing through the water with powerful aircraft, and met as expected at the Whitish Plain.

Meanwhile a team of Astartes had reached the first of the rebels alight on water. Avoiding the mines, because they had taken care to sound out the place before approaching the remains of the spacecraft.
They was Space Marine Angels of Fire Chapter, led by a veteran sergeant who well knew how contrastre the clever tricks of the rebels of Chaos!

« Squad. Nove at the report! », said the sergeant Lx 
«Remains of the spacecraft of no importance have shifted at north! »
« Warned the squad sergeant Ban of the dangers! We meet with them on the shore on the northern part in these coordinates. »
« News from the captain Curzius? »
« Are moving towards the Reddish Hills»

The renegade squad got off from Xallestia gathered in the area south of Whitish Plain. There were reunited with the third team that had the final stage, waiting for them there was Crimild Slaa'n.
«We reach the Rusty Peak! »
«A warband of Chaos Marines snipers has managed to attract the attention! Will allow us to get to your destination without a hitch! »
« Seem… they have shot and killed the captain! »
«Well! There is nothing that makes the Astartes angrier more than losing a commander-hero! »

Walking away Burdam watched with the long-viewer to follow the movements of the Astartes. A squad was stoopped because hired by the snipers, the two other squad moved by sides of the theater making a pincer movement.
«They are doomed ... but basically they are heroes ... they're just doing what they need to do: fight, always fight! », muttered through clenched teeth.
They passed a series of hills when there were some explosions in sequence, turned back they saw flames rise into the sky as if they were liquid ...
«Ah Ah Ah Ah! Pyrocalia!» said Crimild
« Pyro what?» asked Saddan
« The Fire’s might! But ... forget it, even if explain you don’t understand! »
He shook the head with a grin.

Reached and walked to the Ferrous Valley aboard of Land Speeder following a gravel path until they came under a tall and isolated peak rust color. Past it coming to a high and smooth limestone wall, suddenly found themselves at the entrance to a dungeon. Crept into the shadowy depths of the earth abandoning the Land Speeder follow with forklift a-grav with on arranged the devices taken from the starship.

They went into the bowels of the earth and transported the materials and devices up to two big hall-caves. 

Hujim, Saddan, Crimild and Burdam discussed the developments of their work. 
«This is not a cave, this is a tomb! I take what I deserve and I'm leaving now! Who comes with me follow me». ruled Burdam 
«I agree here the work is finished! » confirmed Hujim.
« It 's true ... but I want to see how it turns out ... the risk is part of the company ... I stay! » Crimild said imperturbably. 
Saddan joined the companions in the hallway.

So they asked to the person in charge of their duties: Arrius. He agreed to vacate those who want to leave. It was not necessary to ask for aid supplementary because those who stopped with Crimild was enough to bring the materials beyond the arch ...

So a part of the settled start the operation. A remaining part was moved by passing over a large arch, beyond which stretched a smoky dense cloud and iridescent.

Hujim, Saddan and Burdam through a narrow staircase carved in stone regained the open air. Not far waiting for some Land Speeder. 
« Well now dovremp not to worry about this matter » said Burdam
« For a while at least…» laughed Saddan
There was a snap in the air and was followed by a powerful detonation accompanied by lightning bright and colorful. 
Space Marines made their way under fire from snipers and sudden attacks melee of Warbands.
Arrive at the Rusty Peak that stands alone in the narrow Ferrous Valley; following traces invisible to the eyes, with Auspex and instinct hound Space Marines, they found the path made by the cultists.

«Brother Gur, you and your squad reach the west ridge and engaged for as long as possible to those F **** Space Marines! »
said the captain Arul gathering his warband.
Gur nodded and moved to the place appointed, well know it would not resist more than five times! 
Was the same for the rest of the warband, which helped to indicate the entrance to the dungeon, rather than to dismiss the Angels of Fire.

The dungeon beneath the Rusty Peke was ancient and labyrinthine, it was not easy to find the right path leading to the rooms occupied by cultists.
Some wandering monsters of the Chaos tried to stop or slow the advance of the Angels of Fire getting poor results.

« Lord Arrius, I had confirmation of the fall of Captain Arul and his Warband. How do we proceed? »
Arrius turned slowly and looked around providing powerful protection of concealment over the input to the web-way 
«Well, Capitain Dajaq, you are still in perfect working order ... given such a defense of the rooms and make sure that the Astartes reach the duct “iota” ... in that place should not have a chance! »
«I will be done my Lord! »

After some traps and some other enchantment of the Chaos Space Marines reached the large classrooms that contained equipment psychic useful carry in one individual the mind’s might, taken from other psykers…

Nobody ever reached the ear iota, collapsed in the explosion caused by a stray bullet detonating.
The captain Dajaq betrayed by Lord Arrius not give up! Although a Chaos Space Marines he was still an Astartes! So before falling under the blows of the enemy, made understand the escape route taken by Arrius and the squad of cultists survived.
Threw a grenade on the protection of the arc for the Web-way, and the cry: 
«Death to His foes!», firing went out to meet his heroic destiny.

The way was open the web! The Angels of Fire walked the nebula, iridescent and iridescent road that led up to a abandoned, ghost craftworld ... Nuctmee-zenn.

They followed the trail of death left by Arrius Aper ... demihuman who had been removed from the ability and psychic.
Received with shock the psychics of high power, so great that it would annihilated also one of the alpha level psyker!

The Astartes armor with the red fire made clung circle to the sergeants Ban, Lx and Mauron. So they start do prey, start to say:


_ «I'am the fire! 
I'am in the fire! 
I'm like oxygen! 
I'm in the flame! 

Flame red of hot fire!
The light for the Emperor, 
the heart of the heat 
of the Empire!

I’m the flamethrower
I’m the Pyromancer…
I’m the flame-bringer… »​_
With the increase of mystical prayerthe psychic waves emitted by Arrius were stopped. Appeared a pink halo that with every word of the hymn darkened until become red, red fire!
It begat a wave bumper! A wave of pychic fire and real fire!
Arrius felt his strength, his knees bent to the ground.
« F **** Pyrocalia! Their phalanx modulates and assembles their intent in a flame ancestral, vivid and liquid and at the same time! As fine as fire burns, destroys what is indicated and protects those who love the flame the Pyrocalians ... »
«It 's again, time to go! » he said through gritted teeth and with eyes half closed.
Nuctmee-zenn returned in darkness and silence as well as had been left by the Eldar eons before, as well as the Angels of Fire returned to their usual occupations.


----------



## Kompasshorn32

*Trick #9*

OMNIA-GEAR


_Some have said
there is no subtlety to destruction.
You know what? They're dead._"
(Jaya Ballard, task mage)​
In the compound-forge 7677 of the thirty-ninth level, section construction and development the engineer Naoš collaborates partnerships with Magos to realize the numerous devices for the Imperial Army and the Astartes.
In this shady place not only repair devices or mechanical instruments, they made a careful analysis of materials, shapes, structures and causes of rupture of the items or crafts to figure out how to improve them.

_The shield of unimpeachable purity 
is as strong as any wrought on the anvil_.​
The huge space is occupied by parts of Rhino, Leman Russ, Thunderhawk, aircraft engines of all kinds, cannons etc.
Naoš supervised some Servo- droids intent to disassemble part of the huge shield of aTitan, for discoveries many mechanical and electrical parts of the system.
One of Magosi intent on tinkering with some items stood amazed, pointing to a part of the legs of the Titan.
«What caused those irregular cuts? »
« Where?»
« There on the limbs of the Titan»
« Ah those! They are biting!»
« Biting of?»
«I don’t now exactly … may be Orks…»
Disturbed the Magos looked around « who knows what horror might come out of one of these machines! »
« And that's one of the reasons why we made do the "dirty" job to servant-droids».

In the semidarkness between flashes and sparks from welding gear strisicarono out blacks as pitch with thin strips of scarlet, some of wurm Chaos.
The servant-droids were alerted by sensors and do not even turn their metal heads, by support laser beams shot the Chaos-Wurms annihilated them who became dust.
_
Bred for battle in the Grand Coliseum, 
these wurms annihilated whole ecosystems 
when released into the wild.​_
After the incident a Magos turned to telling Naoš:
«In the forge all is not always for the better ... as you could see! »
« Proceed by trial and error and, if possible, using extreme caution in all operations» replay Naoš.
That Magos nodded and took a hydraulic- wrench walk away to reach a motor to a distance few more of twohundred steps from Naoš. 
Fast as the hand of the juggler a long flame orange and yellow grabbed and reduce to ashes
the Magos ...
"Fire's out. Should be safe now." —(Gnarltrunk)

_Fire is never a gentle master

We are many wicks sharing a common tallow; 
we feed the skies with the ashes of our prey._​
The forge probably do not have anything aesthetically beautiful and spiritual being, but they have resulted devices and itmes of sublime perfection were the technology that weaves mechanics, electronics engineered with wonder.
Naoš had arrived on Mars with a task and he was performing with great commitment. In this work, however, he realized that there was something that a philosopher could termed "mystical." The union of man and machine took a glimpse of the greatness of the Machine-God: Omnissiah, and his deed in the cosmos.

Magos71 back to reality Naoš asking to monitor the work of the servo-droids to Titan.
Were dismantling a series of hydraulic pistons that after being removed from their home were first analyzed to understand the degradation and measures to made. Intervention that accengevano to do was not only repair. The devices that were over were ancient and precious, therefore had to analyze, study and understand how it was built the instrument and decide whether to repair or re.enact. 
For this reason, section 7677 of the great forge was primarily a scientific laboratory of sophisticated mechanical engineering, for the research and development.

During a break the Magos talks with Naoš:
« For sure you know that it is important to the preservation of information…»
« Sure why so you can retrieve and deliver especially to posterity» said Naoš.
«Right. With the cyber technology we can access many sources and data, however… »
«however? »
« We always need a physical location to store the data but…»
« What else is missing?»
«Having data is not enough! Capacity must be to read them! Understand them. To use them and transmit them ... »
« And here in the Forge have been lost some information, seem ...»
« That’s because the libraries and his attendants are essential for every chapter » replay Naoš.
« The world of Forge here on Mars is so large, intricate and sometimes unexplored and there are many to argue that lurk living legends in some forgotten meander »
« You say that we are almost at the level of unattainable library ... here is not nameable? »
The glance of magos became dim.
« Please, retrieves the specifications of the piston and join the department Stainless 899 and see what they can give us »

_This secret society of magos manipulates the beliefs and opinions of others.​_
Got the piston by the servo-droid, Naoš aboard a small vehicle reached the section of storage and collection.
Welcoming Naoš was one of the managers of the warehouse: Brother Ulzio. Taken the precious item and gave it to servo-droid to analyze for know the specifications.
They do not meet often so all times Naoš every effort to listen a tale of Ulzio and also this time … he star to talk:
«Long time ago, when I was a kid, in my childhood planet there was a strange event: crush down a starship. In that time wasn’t a special event for everyone! »
Naoš looked at him strangely, not knowing where he was going with…
Ulzio smiled and continued the story: « Between us there was a man, his name was Edmond, he told us that, too long before, had witnessed the crash down of a starship! It was occupied by a ship of the Chaos Space Marines who were forced to leave the vehicle quickly, taking away only the bare essentials ...»
« And…»
«Inside of starship was found a d-pad that contained a text encrypted or, however, written in a unknown language .. »
There was a sound of static and sparks ...
« Edmond suggested to bring the d-pad to the librarian. And so we did! »
« Was possible to encode the text? »
«The librarian on a cogitator dumped the contents of the d-pad and soon he began to read the contents ... »
_
The ancient books slowly crumbled, 
their secrets turning to dust. 
But their every word sings within the auditor’s head_​
It was the meticulous account of a voyage made by Captain Astone Hannvil. Tell with more and great detail the journey in Immaterium and about sikness feelings try and the also of the danger brought by dreams: they created a portal for the demons of Chaos! The interesting part was the final side, some days before the crash landing.

_After a long journey we landed on a planet indicated by "map". We were assured that on it in a specific place, at the bottom of a huge dungeon would have found the” item” of wonders! (...)
It was for sure a gift of immeasurable value, torn from Lupercal to the sovereign, father and Emperor. An Item generated as a result of the lord of mankind and of his greatness machine-god Omnissiah: the first version of the Omnia-Gear!!!!!(…)_

In that moment a servant-droid handed the piece to replace for the Titan, interrupting the magic of the story …
Ulzio took the item and gave it to Naoš said,then said:
« Your Titan needs a new Omina-Gear! Some say there is, in a forgotten Forge, someone who can ...», he completed the sentence making some numbers with your fingers.
then nodded, as if to say "Do you understand?"
Naoš nodded, turned on his heels and walked away.

Naoš handed the piston to Magos and asked if the Titan needs something "special" to return in operation?
«Yes, if there was a new Omina-Gear would help a lot! »
« it’s not easy to have one!?»
« mmm ... let's say that you have to know where looking for ...»
« So it's just a question of where it is ...»
Magos remained thoughtful for a moment, then with his head down, start to talk as speaking with himself…
« Here on Mars for sure you can find a "Gear", but the one we have, really, need is a new generation! One of those rare!»
Naoš not adds any. Finished his work and when the job-time was end, took off his overalls in the locker room, and left the forge where was busy.

After a shower and a nap and came out of his flat edge of a surface transportation reached Forgai that Ulzio had indicated with gestures.
Rarely could get out of the Forge and admire the amazing collection of mechanical technology that expressed Mars as a whole. The red of the sky and its lands which stretched dedicarte huge construction technology, in accordance with the machine-god. Naoš along a long journey to reach one of the areas where stood the oldest settlements, reached the Forge was pointed by the Warehouse came down from the carriage and departed in the semidarkness of the dungeons.
Advanced long in depth, walking, moving on lifts or trolleys used normally to the transport of materials.

After a series of long runs, short ascents, trails in the dark hangar full of items made of metals strangest reached a place very similar to what would be called a basement ... The ambiante was instead a real workshop electro-mechanical rather cyber-mechatronics. 
Seated at a large metal table, inlaid runes and bas-relief similar to glyphs, sat three men ... obviously living beings, not machines or bio-droids. Their appearance had nothing human ... Seem to be equipped with upper and lower limbs and a head ... more like something between a shark and a dinosaur.

_I will give you seven and seven guardians because protect you on your journey!​_(Ea)

Turning his gaze to one of the walls on which hung a huge panel; observing with attention accrose that this was a colored rectangle pict-screen. It seemed that turning on a snapshot as a frame but of the same intensity of a dream he saw ...
“_Warriors in power armor from many different colors, they ran out of their drop-pod or down by Thunderhawks, heading towards a hill shrouded by a blanket of clouds and fog. blinding flashes. In a few moments the Spacemarines were in melee… Explosions and flashes. From the clouds of steam and dust arose machines that were huge ... was the Titans!
Suddenly a bright light purple and fell on the battlefield… made everything and everyone like a statue… a psychic message was sent ... many machine were shattered and the same happened to the power-armor. There was a manifestation: not of the Chaos, or same deity, was a different kind of power, something ancient, ancestral ... a ill-defined figure appeared_ ...” the vision, like a dream, came to an end.

Those, were intent on moving figurines placed on a support composed of three planes whose bases were "drawn" in a different way: diamonds, squares aligned and triangles ...
One of those "beings" turned to Naoš and said him, not with words but with a mental message ... his words were precise, but with an accent ... whooshing ...
Say me what:
…_Blow where screaming winds sing lullabies against emptiness Sinister, soothing serenades …, Dervishes dance like marionettes, the hypnotic fluidity of their movement seducing, charming the serpent within To imprison and cage, to soothe the yearning desire To defeat Leaving skeletons amongst their dance…_ – 

Naoš asked himself: «What is this cryptic phrase? It seems a question of the Sphinx: reply or die! »
He did not want to respond instantly ... but immediate, as the spring water was, in the mind, a thought: _Dust devils_

Naoš felt for a moment the look of one of those individuals who watched him not only externally but also deep in the mind ... as he heard a creaking sound that ... a few seconds later codified as: «_Correct! _»

Not spent thirty seconds as a reminder that the attention of Naoš was called to a shelf to his right. Distracted by this recall of three individuals lost interest and went to the floor of the cabinet there was leaning on a large amount of material.
Tools for precision measuring, electro-mechanical equipment and other unknown devices. What attracted the attention of Naoš was a box red leather colour, about 30 cm from the side. He opened the cover looking at the contents: a new generation of Omina-Gear!
Naoš said and did nothing but take the box and exit.
After twenty steps stood dumbfounded ... and intrigued. But who and what were those individuals ?!
He came back and found himself in front of two doors. He opened one and saw that it went into a long dimly lit corridor. The second door opened into a warehouse, quiet, clean and tidy. Everything was different from just before!
« What are you looking son? »
Was the question posed by a man behind the large counter gray, smooth, neat and perfect... 
«I went out a little while ago and ... but here it was not so! »
The man nodded seriously « If you are looking for a special device ... it can happen that unexpected things happen!... here on Mars»
«I have met some amazing people ... ... they were not human ... » said Naoš.
«You will not find the answers you seek! Only tools and devices! Do not waste any more time! »
Naoš came out waving and returned to his forge to deliver to the Magos tool to embed the Titan.
On the way back he had a pulse, a signal ... like a dream, but awake.
_Before that what is, was, there was a very ancient species of living that they did, costruto discovered ... were not men, today someone called Old Ones ..._

_Don't mistake coincidence for fate. (Mr. Eko)_​


----------



## Kompasshorn32

*Trick #10*

Mutant Lacus​
In a room of the 13th floor of the courthouse the judge Luββ had gathered some important executive: the captain of the Imperial Guards Rj Abween, the head of security Lan Dradeer town and vice-mayor Aly Bew.
Luββ informed of the reason for the summit: the disappearance of a student-scholar of the Schola Progenium ...
«It’s possible have more information about the potential of the guy?»
«For sure we know he is an important subject rise to a family engaged for some imperial duty»
« So it's just a matter of high noble or gentry? »
«No, not at all!»
«This guy is absolutely important! Now and for the future of the Empire!»
« We don’t yet this information about him ...»
«The criteria are of Save& Rescue »
« Dead ora alive!?»
«Well… better alive! »
« We have a clear mandate, but we can not make clear predictions…»
« Good, how many units should be deployed?»
« I consider appropriate 9 I.G. +1…»
«So many!? »
« Maybe better 8 I.G. +1 head +1…»
«No! 7 I.G. + 1 head + 1 ! I’s enough!»
«Cap. Abween, you have someone to suggest to the task? »
«Major Londo Kah and his crew of the IX squad. Leekaon »
« Who else to add?»
«Kor Lee or Adeliaeen Ammaroxx? »
« To date have never been applied Sororitas in the deep ...»
« She is totally trained!»
«Well then this is decided will be the team! We can not waste any more time! »
« Squad will be ready in 75 minutes!»
«Meanwhile a crew of forensics ill’ gather supplementary evidence in the disappearance area »
Dispatches disseminated to security forces read as follows:« The guy wearing a sweatshirt of Verna's HK, a pair of green pants and footwear of the Imperial Guard, has a backpack gray and probably of cycling gloves… It's called Lumino DeRha Ameebut his nickname is Phosphor» For precaution mass media were properly kept in the dark of the matter.
In addition to the forensics crew were employed police officers and some employees of the urban transport company for the observation of workplaces and records obtained by the fixed and mobile environment cameras.

At the appointed time the Leekaon Sqd.. reached the designated area: the route between the station Theta Geesta and Ambrha Lambda. After a brief exploration found the entrance to the lower town. No signs of recent passage was found, this would have been enough to stop the exploration, but they continued as per protocol. After a long vertical duct resulted in an artificial tunnel in part in part a real cave. They continued to find no traces of recent. In the darkness some aberrations observed in extinction men waiting for the right moment to attack, but they were not of sporvveduti and the attack proved catastrophic for the unclean creatures of the dark deep. Having reached the end of the dungeon asked and obtained permission to came back: the quest in that place did not give results!

Judge Luββ designated as plenipotentiary in charge of the case Inspector Agathee Sunn, he delivered the dossier of the informations that mut be immediately analyzes with carefully.
«From police report, case # 75764449xd: Removal of a underage (17 y.h) from “Parthia power”, alleged case of kidnapping…
Recordings of surveillance cameras requisite showing the young man who moves away from home and go without any constraints on the subway. 
At the station Kefyx Omghi is approached by a person wearing a dark sweatshirt and had his head covered with the hood. Definitely a female, it’s not sure if she’s of human kind…
Facts that could be related to the case: two days before had been identified and addressed a warband of Chaos Space Marines - perhaps Iron Hands - at least five Chaos Marines fall, we are not able to state whether they have completed the mission ...
In the report prepared by forensics officer, Delma Ghar, in the area interested in exploring appeared graffiti stencil of the ark of Kafsi from some time… symbol found in the room of Lùmino among the personal effects: in the cogitator, in some d-pad, on the wall pictures and drawings and on few T-shirts ... given the high q.i. the sujgect who disappeared is occurring possbile presence of encryption keys. Definitely lacking in the room: one d-pad, an uspex, and a flashlight ».

There was a buzz and on a cogitator pict-screen appeared a message: was of detective Leez who was doing field surveys.
Had discovered that by joining the stencil is called an octagon and tracing the diagonals noted a point on a wall in the shade, outside the control of the cameras ... some signs made understand a recent shift. There were handprints and, in part, belonged to the wanted boy!
Lùmino, seemed clear, that he had not been forced, but remained to be seen whether it was glossy or it was a cheat ... of the Chaos.

Just back Leekaon team had reported to his commander who ordered him to be ready to go again. The new mission was organized differently, it was therefore necessary to be prepared for any eventuality. At this command they checked own equipment.

The agents Rhall and Van Bratt engaged in selecting and analyzing frames recovered from the classrooms and libraries attended by Lùmino. The aim was to see if he had developed a series of documents explaining its descent into the Undercity Verna.

They had to find a safe track to follow! The team would not have fallen into the abyss moving blindly in quest of a young silly or astray boy!

_Buio traslucido e profondo
che mi fa cadere verso il centro del mondo,
oscurità paurosa e silente
che ogni passo fa pesante e morente...

Translucent dim and deep
that makes me fall toward the center of the world,
creepy and silent darkness
that each step is heavy and dying ..._​
The analysis of images and the reading of files linked gave surprising results: Lumino was looking for a awesome source of energy.
From the notes on the d-pad it deduce that he had come into possession of a journal of travel indite probably by Denizza Chobji.
Looking in the archives of intelligence you came into possession of some fragments of that journal.
«..._we started at 15 from the upper-town, following the words of the “Larer”, but the crossing of the lower town had almost halved the group, too many dangers… However, the price to be paid was known ... get to the source, the well ... the way to the Empyrean._..»
The information gathered by Rhall, Van Bratt and Chobji were sent to Agathee Sunn in real time. In this way learned that: a group of "pilgrims" came down in the lower town in search of an unspecified source. 
The reason for the trip was born out of an "urban legend" that was bounced by cogitators in cogitators across the flow-wawe and then by word of mouth. Agathee Sunn decided to find the original story from which it all began! He arrived a lot close to the source, founding that Marj Rood had posted on his blog a text copied from a flow-site of an unknown. Everything became much clearer!
A group of pilgrims had come down in the bowels of the hivecity; during the trip they posted their journey on flow-wave forum. But the flow-site was accessible just by registering, so only part of the story was visible to everyone. Continuing with accuracy Sunn found this forum and came inside ... finding the whole trip report… 

_« We had chosen to follow the voice of the “Larer” Og who had told us a long way, perilous, that led to a miraculous source. 
“Through me the way is to the city dolent;
Through me the way is to eternal dole
Through me the way among the people lost.”​Og had walked the same route, to a manic way, that path dirived by the voice of a god who made him get up to the well of eternal energy…
Early in the third, the darkness had not yet wrapped, but lose this two pilgrims. The defense against psykers was not enough. They were overwhelmed and absorbed, disappeared in the depths of undercity ...
The sixth day met some "fallen" men, changed into the body and mind, we tried a peaceful approach ... but after the end suffered by CJ, we can just run away!
… Few days later we met a pilgrim who believed lost, we discovered that if outwardly was always him ... his mind was changed, and his presence was a deception, a trick to eliminate us! Then we were forced to suppress him… 
Walking in darkness we remain united became more and more complicated, unexpected events broke upon us group and so three pilgrims were swallowed by dimness ... 
We stopped only when the way was blocked by a huge pipe vertically down in the deep: if around us was dark, under a slight phosphorescence was radiated from the floor 
We got dropped after a long rope also composed of clothes and rags …
We dropped one by one into the pipe lay off more than two people. At the bottom we found a strange floor covered with silvery sand, phosphorescent. When everyone had got off, we realized that the sand seemed groped to absorb us, to keep us.
One of the pilgrims, Kewj, was sunk up to the knees! Toil a long before you get away from that place! 
A huge cave opened in north-south direction. Following the indications of "Larer" Og we moved northwards until our left was not visible the entrance to a side tunnel
The new dungeon had an uneven floor that began in the plan but then became more and more inclined, we started a new descent… 
Walked down a new path unknown, shrouded in darkness, just sometimes the walls were inexplicably phosphorescent ... There was an air stream followed by a sharp noise, as of broken branch or a strong static discharge, a muffled noise ... rolling ... found a recess wide enough and flattened against the wall, however, three pilgrims did not at the time, the darkness caught unprepared and they had no alternative but an annoying and intense smell of …blood.
After a lot of steps and some stops the dungeons arrived at a layby, where the ground seemed so much to a bottom of a dry mountain lake, cross it we continued until we found a bifurcation: one went straight into the darkness, the second rise in up with the unexpected presence of natural steps ... (the groung, given the kind of erosion, it seemed that of a waterfall)… we followed the directions suggest by Og and chose the stairs. 
“The way is, however, perilous…” said the Laler Og. The climb was interrupted regularly by large rooms where the pilgrims used to rest. 
Meanwhile take refreshment from a dark corner of the room came automas who grabbed one of the pilgrims shaking with vehemence without the possibility of reprieve or escape ... we abandon him to its fate going up faster to the ramps ... 
After more than two thousand steps sensed the presence of fresh air, the joints to a door and crossed ...
“Thence we came forth to rebehold the stars”​
We continue again and again as directed by Larer Og until we’ill find the “lake” or “well” ... we are at the limit of the batteries of our d-pad and a short get out of the connection with the hivecity because there is a thick fog enveloping bearer of an unknown magnetic- field... »
_
Then the script stop. The connection of the flow-wave falling. The group had left the hivecity limits for this was not as much as possbile post new information.

Agathee Sunn as a result of careful investigation contact the judge Luββ considers that it has sufficient information to act.
« I am sure that Lumino has leave without constraints, had follow the directions given in the mysterious blog just partially... what he research move periodically and he ave understand where to go… then left the Averno coming out from an emergency door which allarm had been off from some time. »
« I get it! Then contact the legion command and talk with the major Londo Kah of the squadron Leekaon and communicate the coordinates to be followed and precautions that you think are necessary!»
« Sir yes sir!»

The inspector Sunn immediately contacted the major Kha.
«Priority! I am sending you the coordinates of target »
«Perfect! We are ready! »
« I am sure that the track of Lumino show that he left hivecity walking, in the company of a female non-human ... be careful! I recovered the position because before they leaving the city limits had used a d-pad connected to the public connection to chart the course.»
«Ah! Ok Sir! »
« You will leave the city with grav-chute glide the plane x, which I mentioned in the operative provisions withthe engagement rules.»
«Affirmative! »
« Let’s Go! If possible bring back the guy ... alive… and, who was with him. However Nummer out as much of possible informations!»
«Sir yes Sir! »

Going up of a higher floors of hivecity wore the grav-chute and, before start the flight observed the scene around: the see white clouds and low bulked in the sky, and a thick fog covered much of the land below.
When they were all ready left the edge of the balcony directed to the base camp. So they leve the huge and dark Averna.
The weather would become invisible to the eye but infrared instruments ‘ill by-pass the problem! So they hope to not be considered ‘cause frequently some patrol squad turn on the areas outside the hivecity.
They flew through the clouds until it was in view of the base camp.
Landed marched towards the place where he probably would have found the young disappeared. Around the place there was a huge crater destination but seemed shallow.

The private Hiji and Gaaw who were on reconnaissance, arrived at the edge of the crater informed that there must have been battle …
« There are bodies of Chaos Space Marines scattered everywhere, could be about two squads ... »
« They could be the Iron Hands of few days ago !?»
« I would exclude it! The power armor and the symbols are different!»
Gaaw saw a twinkle, or rather two, fell to the ground touching Hiji who did the same in the Vox caster came a voice broken by the sound of static take cover!
« Take cover! Take cover!»»
An hail of bullets was discharged in all direction. A great cloud of dust rose up all around. The rest of the square rearmost had settled for a possible attack and with sniper accuracy fought, one at a time the fire-beholders.
Ceasefire and the dust thin out the squad be reunited with the two rangers who were unharmed.
Calmly analyzed the remains of Space Maines and they realized that they belonged to the mysterious Alpha Legion!
Pass over the crater’s edge and walked the route that led to the center of the crater, from a distance looked like there was some kind of pond or lake ...
Turning their gaze to the right saw some footprints, they realized that Lùmino had trodden a path different of them: avoiding the Space Marines ...
They saw a person sitting on the ground with legs crossed, that gave their shoulders, wore a dark suit, perhaps of leather, with a hood. To the right was a kind of trellis ... that seemed to support a flat plate and transparent ... like a mirror ...
Closer they saw that it was a metal plate on this there was the image of a young man who seemed frozen in an unnatural position ... as if it had crashed into a wall or were sliding ...
«Is Lùmino! » said major Kha.
Surrounded the person sitting and saw that it was a xenos female!
« What happened to the guy? What is this place?»
She gulp noisily « This is a lake Immaterium, also known as the Well of Souls ... moves ... does not stay long in the same place ... Lùmino ... is came in… remained only his figure ... This is one of the channels, a duct of warp ... you enter easily but is difficult to get out because it's not like a web portal ... is a concentration of psychic energy that transforms everything… conforming to itself »
«The boy has become part of the Immaterium ?! »
The xenos answered with guttural and metallic voice: « Not exactly ... for now it is done only absorb inside ... what will happen to him is not possbile to say ... »
« I've pushed you or ?! » ask lady Adeliaeen.
«He has chosen for himself, I had let him just get to this place ... that soon will move! You are in danger ... unless you too are here to reach the of souls vortex ... »
There was like a wind and the figure of the xenos vanished like mist ... followed a tremor of the ground ...
« Leekaon squad on the march! »
They walked quickly from the center of the crater after taking some photos and took samples of the soil around the well that sparkled like filled by a fluid metallic colored like a diamond ...
A boy was thrown into the well of the mutant warp, an xeonos had accompanied him in his path ... some Chaos Space Marines of Alpha Legio had tried to investigate!?
The private Deltyoz had collected a d-pad from one of dead Chaos Marine ... an interesting evidence ...

The squad Leekaon returned to Averno handed the evidences and the relationship to ispector Sunn.
She immediately contacted judge Luββ who received her with all the material collected.

« This is material of great interest! » say Sunn
« From what you told me ... I'd say so! »
« Judge ... this lake so unstable ... thinks we're in danger?»
«I have not the certainty ... but as far as I know ... it's just because in a very stable, can these "mutations" ... "event" ... »
«Ah, well ... »
Luββ took the material and dismissed Sunn saying
« Excellent job! Remains pending new orders! »
«Sir, yes sir » Said this left the bureau of Luββ.

Luββ sat down and analyzed quickly what Sunn had given him. The case was not solved completely, had lost an important guy ... and they made a startling discovery ... before contacting the Inquisition was nacessario ponder the facts ... and only after this, choose the right person to disclose that information.

_The Immaterium is the kingdom of souls, 
the souls and thoughts it up. Lùmino was in it, 
could become part of it, 
or go back to being an individual coming out of it.
… but had to give it some time…_​


----------



## Kompasshorn32

*Trick #11*

One day, maybe, one of the "Grunts" of the BL will make Me an official invitation for a conference!:so_happy:



*SpinOff*​
After have thinking carefully Judge Luββ made call Dejihon, the astropath, and sent a message crypto-protected Inquisitor Qradd Grymmaldo. The judge knew well the Inquisior because they had collaborated several times in the past, he trusted Grymmaldo and his judgment, forged from his duty with the Blacks Templars on one of their Battle Barges warships. Upright, pious, firm in their choices, but not a blind performer Puritan or a Radical extremist. Able to listen and, and only later, after some thought and analyzed the judgment issued!

Luββ knew that they had been monitoring Lúmino like all similar or better than him! Anything until those days had to think of a hidden plot ... The judge began to analyze some frames of surveillance cameras in the library and in the boy's room ... From those he realized that Lúmino acting prudently! He found interesting topics and hid with homework or other research. Encrypt theinformation as if they were normal school notes. He had take the decision to go very quickly, as quickly had obtained informations about the mutant lake...
Also everything is coming almost like an event expected at some point a fact, a tale make its apparition. As if were "it" to find yourself ... you just join and ... everything changes! Instantly.

Luββ organized a secret meeting with the Inquisitor to discuss the matter concerning the disappearance of Lúmino, about mutant lake and other things connected with this question ...
Long before dawn, in a secluded lobby of the upper floors of Averna judge Luββ met with the Inquisitor Qradd Grymmaldo. After a formal greeting, without regard to the pleasantries, they began to discuss the case.

« From the information that you sent me, rather fragmentary, told me that there is escape a guy of the Schola Progenium ... Please give me more details ... »

« Lúmino is the boy’s name, he is a promise for the structure of the Empire! Does not have psychic abilities but has a very high Q.I. We kept monitored as all similar cases but has slipped his research on Warp and Immaterium ... »
It 'not a more attentive, but the fact, I would say, was almost sudden, unpredictable, according to our point of view, for a guy like Lúmino, who had never aroused any kind of suspicions!
They discussed, then, to lugo of the matter. The qualities of Lúmino and its changes, the originality of the case and came to a conclusion shared: they would investigate, trying to find out where he was and Lúmino everything and who had allegedly helped the guy in his decision.
Grymmaldo said he would immediately contacted, by astropathic way, an efficient collaborator (mathematician and castigator) which would immediately start up for discover whereabouts Lúmino was.

_Loaded like a freight train
Flyin' like an aeroplane
Feelin' like a space brain
One more time tonight_​
I had crossed a space that looked like fog but it looked like a mirror ...
He found himself in a space where the color was a emerald green ... pale. With difficulty he recognized the outlines of the crater in which he had a task switching dimensional. Trying to orientate thought of being near the rim of the crater, he decided to try to cross that space to the opposite limit. Move it was like when we dream, the muscles were stiff, did not respond right away ... but with an effort of concentration went into empathy with the new environment and you could move fairly nonchalant.
When he go to the area that could correspond with the center of the crater saw some people sitting on something like a trunk. Stay in a circle around a heat source, whose flames are emanated directly from the soil. Hypnotic… green flames!
Lùmino stopped not far from them and tried to talk to him:
«You are the pilgrims left the hive city?»
One of them turned his eyes toward the boy, and in a voice full of serenity and tranquility replied:
« How did you hear about us?»
« The blog ... any of you have written your adventure on a blog ... that's how I came to know about this place!»
He smiled silently.
Lùmino continued asking: «You explored this place? There are ways of usita to other places? »
Another of pilgrims looked up from the campfire and replied to the questions:
« What you see is only a part of what may appear, we here, for now we have what we were looking for a long time! No more hunger, thirst or pain, just contemplation Immaterium! If you seek a connection proceed toward the rim of the crater and find a door ... and an "inspiration" ...»
« You will always be here? » He even dared to ask.
Another replied: « We have abandoned the material body ... you've bound to a mirror in time ... you can wander in these dimensions but not forever! Or better ... soon you will have to decide whether to "go back" or stay! The constraint in the mirror is not perpetual!»
Got This information had waved away.With pitch stiffened but shipped moved to the edge of the crater directed to a brownish stain pentagonal ...
Near the point toward which had sat, as if waiting, a centaur!
Lùmino surprise turned to him saying: « Hi! I am ... I Lùmino were perhaps waiting ????»
Him nodded « Immaterium is made of pure thought, one of its qualities is to know what to look for and sometimes one creates a help ... I'm Chiryon your mentor had summon me before let you come here inside ...»
Lùmino pursed lips taking a questioning expression
Chiryon talk again: « ok these are the rules:
You have a pinkie ring, the stone that adorns is pink. You have a time within which to move here or in the tunnel over the pentagon door. When the color of the stone is blue you will need to decide: stay where you are or come back, here, and leave crossing the portal that will appear open following the beam produced by the jewel ...»
Lùmino looked at the ring then turning to Chiryon asked: « you're coming with me? »
« I Have Not! My job ends here! » said it disappeared as an evanescent figure ...

Not even turned, did not stay to think, crossed the threshold pentagonal. The feeling was to go through a nylon cloth.
Walked aimlessly, looking around. He was in a tunnel translucent iridescent colors, three meters tall. Sometimes be glimpsed stars and worlds. He walked until he found many deviations: seven! 
Closed his eyes stretched out his hand with the ring and chose a path. This starting small became big, huge, gigantic!
He turned to his left and proceeded holding hugging the wall, almost could give safe.
After those moments of uncertainty saw up on himself floating a huge annelid hued white. Unhesitatingly jumped above that being made of pure warp and drifted. The annelid seemed to grasp the desires of Lùmino and proceeded as if to reach a goal set.

Transported by the great-worm through unknown places, never before seen heavens, stars, galaxies, gas clouds, star clusters unknown, unexpected colors ... beautiful to say the least... saw, hidden by his "psychic veil" howling banshees to attack and tear enemies proud but naive ... warp-spiders of defeat enemies caught out.
Crossed yet another tunnel found himself near what is called a craftworld ... gigantic, dim, intricate ... to see it from outside but from within bounded and composed ... there was to get lost in the orientation that the hindsight.

_Our minds apply expectation and structure
to something that defies understanding,
let alone description.
No matter how hard we stare,
we are still mortal minds
seeking to bear witness
to something that should not exist.
(The Talon of Horus)_​
Lùmino was seized with a sense of fullness and emptiness, which followed a strong nausea, similar to the "space sickness": lightheadedness, dizziness… Something painful and annoying at the same time which, however, like a drug, you get abused to it and thus becomes dependent ... a mortal vice!

He felt a vibration in the arm and looking ring saw that the gem had changed color was blue! Pointed the finger forward and appeared the pentagonal portal: his adventure exracorporeal was going to have end. Crossed the threshold and found himself inside the crater ... the Warp’s lake.
Lùmino had traveled, seen but not understood, not enough! Besides, he had achieved what he hoped: strengthen the mind and body ... would have to study, quest again ...
Gave a look to the pilgrims sat at the campfire then concentrated look and saw a white rectangle. He directed his steps toward that polygon that closely sides had very jagged. Not lingered over and was the final step.

Outside the circle of the Warp’s lake not had almost time to look around and figure out where it was to choose the direction of "home". Waiting for him were Luββ, Grymmaldo and a couple of officers of the Imperial Guard.
Was grabbed, and bound with handcuffs stasis. His eyes became vacant. They took him to one of the protected space of the governorate in Verna, away from prying eyes and ears.

Upon awakening he felt dazed, confused, his mouth kneaded and the view it took a few minutes to go clear. Upon awakening he felt dazed, confused, his mouth kneaded and the view it took a few minutes to go clear.
Just recovered the inquisitor Grymmaldo gave him the standard questions for grasp the receptivity, Lùmino replied, albeit initially mumbling, correctly and apt. After these checks, informed him of the situation.
« We have taken steps to recover the entire history of your mind through the use of hypnosis in a drug-induced, we used the least invasive method ... now requires the rebuttal in the waking state ... then young Lumino tell us more ...»
The boy told fairly accurately of his decision to find a method to improve his psychic ability to become a Psyker ... as a result of research and also unexpectedly have found a blog of people, roughly, trying what he wanted and then ... the contact and the encounter with the xenos-female ... He said did not know her name and that had never asked, he called her "ma'am" and seemed sufficient. Not communicated talking but with thought.
Followed the story of the abandonment of the house, the route taken to reach the Warp's lake, the constraint in the "mirror" and entry in the Immaterium by extracorporeal mode.
The meeting with the pilgrims and the journey in the web ... the mink dell'arcamondo and dizzy spells ... the decision to return.
« How have found the warp’s lake?» Lùmino asked at the end of the talk.

Luββ the pursed lips «Your genius is not made you realize that you have around an entire Empire? The warp’s lake emits powerful waves that can be picked up by a psyker ... a bit of logic did the rest! Sure you, alone, without psiker skills had done so much... even if you had some help from that xenos ... »

« What will happen to me?» was the last question of Lùmino.

Grymmaldo spoke:
«Your story coincides with all information collected ... your good faith, however, does not erase the fact that you tried to illegally enhance yourself ... This is a big mistake! The penalty would be your immediate elimination! Even if you have not been polluted so exaggerated by Chaos. We know that your nature "rebellious" you can not eradicate ... if not ruining your powerful IQ.
You were an asset for the Empire ... and although it is better to lose an individual to save all… I and judge Luββ believe it is wrong to kill you, not now! 
You have stop yourself and…... we have taken you before any definitive mutation ... »

Afret talk Luββ: «You'll be sent to a mental treatment center and monitoring. We are interested in the female xenos and we are almost certain that it will try to contact you again. Knowledge is power. Whenever you perceive a tingling at the frontal or occipital lobe or at the base of the cerebellum, it will signal that they are probing your mind.
We are certain, although you're not agree and do not understand, this is the way to protect you from an easy way of mutation by a proposal, of a cahotic unknown god of change, where the effect would be devastating and in no bearer of pleasure and quiet but ... rather negatve…»

Lùmino came and did raise two imperial guards came to take him to his new destination
« I suppose it is useless to ask how long will all this?
« the time required ...»


_The warp alone allows the remaking of flesh itself.
But you must trust it,
once you breathe it into the bloodstream.
Its mutagenic touch is not always as kind as one hopes.
As I have said before, in the Great Eye
we all wear our sins on our skin.
(The Talon of Horus)_​


----------



## Kompasshorn32

*Trick #12*

_There is no reason for what happens. Life is made up of days like these among others._
(from John Wick)


B L A S P H E L E G I O U S #2
_The Deliver Betrayer_


_And he said unto them, 
I beheld the Chaos as lightning 
fall from heaven._

After a long period of duty paid in the Imperial Guard extra-planetary an entire contingent of the 6th Mordian was partially deployed on the planet A-hira5 and partly discharged. The intent was to renew the ranks. Leaving that veterans should rest and then were possibly deployed and then at a later time if necessary or if they wished they could return to be part of the Imperial Guards staff.
The planet is located in a defined area safe, albeit next to “Eye” ... Moreover, recent events have me thinking to a principle of “Chaos’s infection" in some areas of the planet.
Guardsmen re-deployed was divided in teams, small groups or pairs were sorted into outposts or stations of the surface, of course, after a period of adequate rest.
The Guardsmen who have requested the deployment will have the opportunity to choose activities and organizational advisory or on the field.

The Lieutenant Yud Arioth and peers Symo Kaayan with with six other guardsmen were deployed at the base of Thyberillias.
Immediately the group was reunited with the rest of the workforce in the hall for a speech of the chief of the station, the Lord Commander Senior Heriod Typatron, who added to his staff welcome for new arrivals a short briefing on ongoing operations and those that are being implementation.

Then personally met each member of the veterans of the 6th Mordian as well as to know them to ask what use they preferred and thus handed them adequate labor employment.
Six guardsmen asked a consulting engagement for training and the activities of the security personnel, the two lieutenant demanded an operational deployment in the field.
Yud Symo and therefore were assigned to the 2nd Sentinels of Capharna, and sent to meet the Colonel General Petrum Ionax.
Received the assignment aboard of a Thunderhawk reached quickly Capaharna where presented themselves with other comrades to Colonel Petrum.
A man from the shaggy beard and black, leaning on a stick titanium shining. He, too, like Herod welcomed newcomers into a lobby. Beside him was a boy, a little less than eighteen years old. Was not present but everyone knew he was Zùja ensign of the regiment and first collaborator of Petrum.
Yud possessed psychic powers, was a little more than a sensitive, but found that their minds were patrolled ... turned to saying in a low voice:
« I may be wrong but that guy is one psyker of the highest rank!»

Before being reinstated in active service were subjected to medical examinations to verify that the physiological parameters were regular, ‘cause they were not fighting for a long time on a planetary surface, so they had a physical training for return to fight ar the soil, then underwent a brief training to combat with the gravity on the ground and in a urban location.



The 2nd Sentinels was composed of twelve officers and seventy-two guardsmen. Twice a day the twelve came together, for the first time in the morning for the daily programming and a second time before dinner to give an opinion about the work of the Company. All they had to say their opinion, but could not ask questions.
It was on that occasion that he could hear the voice of Yud Zùja: young though the tone of his speech was low, deep. He had a wild certain melody, almost hypnotized, flattered, sweet and mellow at the same time. This increased the conviction of Yud that the boy had a huge psyker talent.


After some day, at the end of check up and the new training Yud and Symo resulted ready and were sent into the field for the first mission: patrolling the city of Tyro in search of cultists, dangerous heretics destabilizers.

The night before departure Symo confided to Yud:
«Since our arrival in Thyberillias I had the feeling of being watched, scrutinized ... you who have psychic abilities you have not seen? »
« Well no ... but on reflection indeed something I had heard but ... »
« I think your skills was inhibited! We were chosen by Zùja who along with Petrum was Thyberillias, hidden somewhere we observed. »
« Right! Petrum must have some skills of the Pariah: inhibits the psychic skills of the "opponents" and hides the presence of Zùja…»
« This means that we are not here by chance ... we have been chosen! »

_She went home
and found her child lying on the bed, 
and the demon gone._

Just before dawn the 2nd Sentinels aboard a roaring Thuderhawk traspostato was not far from the city of Tyro where they carried out a patrol from house to house in one of the suburbs to flush out some rioters cultists.
Quartered in a square were about to begin their inspection when they got some citizens to show them where there were riots made by suspects: surely cultists!
The road was wide the guardsmen are arranged on the sides advancing cautiously toward abitazini indicated. Up above a roof Petrum and Zùja were monitoring the situation as of snipers. 
They heard a whistle loud and prolonged, Petrum gave one order:
« Take cover!»
Machine gun and bolter began firing toward the 2nd Sentinels.
From his privileged position Petrum, with the help of Zùja, drove the guardsmen when and where move, what to aim and the right monent to return fire.
They advanced to the main entrance of a large building, opened it they waited, as ordered, the arrival of Perum and Zùja.
Beyond of an arcade there was a huge concrete yard, gray and bare. The sounds of machine gun you left off.
Petrum stopped leaving Zùja only proceed with his head bare, his arms raised and palms out.
They heard a high-pitched crying, a woman ran toward Zùja and knees pulled up in front of the guy who whispered something and the woman seemed to lose consciousness, would fall if Zùja had not supported then laying her on the ground.
Made this Zùja turned and went back to Petrum, came to him in a firm voice, with an audible tone down but said:
«All is done! Go beck».
Petrum heard it told the guardsmen: «The demon is defeated! We can leave the rest of the work to local security forces. »

The 2nd Sentinels remained in Tyro for other days doing patrols without anyone else striking fact occur.

_“How long shall I stay with you? 
How long shall I put up with you? 
Bring the boy to me."_

The second mission was directed to Philip Cesarax, more specifically in a farm grouping in the southern outskirts, where there had been riots and incidents between citizens impatient.
A regiment of PDF had surrounded a farm grouping, a hundred cultisit of Slaanesh had barricaded themselves inside. 
The rural installation presented with a series of concentric defenses made by ditches, embankments, rows of trees, buildings, walls of wood or stone. The strategy chosen by the general command was simple: three groups would have stormed the site, the PDF by following the road that led to the center of the farm, the 5th Mastiffs starting from the west side, climbing over or breaking down the barricades would reach the final goal, the 2nd Sentinels starting from the east would, like Mastiffs, following a ritch direct.
PDF teams were slowed as natural for the path easier to control from the defenders, but the strategy really wanted this to facilitate the surprise of the other two assault groups.
The 5th Mastiffs in their direct path came in a transition zone defense very well and only 20% of the guardsmen was able to go beyond the ranks of the enemy.
The 2nd Sentinels from the east even though they had the morphologically more difficult path advancing like a bulldozer found no particular obstacles from the foe’s weapons fire. Come at the center building of the farm, a huge barn, where the cultists firing from windows, slits and the roof, the guardsmen of the 5th Sentinels penetrated by a second-story window bypassing the direct focus of the foes.
At that point that was communicated to Petrum the achievement of the goal. Immediately the colonel with Zùja reached the spot, they climbed on the roof so the guy faced a young man flanked by two demons bound. With a gesture banished the demons, then turning to their summoner touched him with a finger on his forehead, he fell to the ground unconscious. After that you walked away. Petrum from vox gave a new order:
« We're done here! Let the Dogs and the PDF will take what they deserve!»
Of the grouping of farms that were not few that black ash ...

_Even the dust of that town 
we wipe from our feet as a warning to you. 
Yet be sure of this: The Emperor has come near_


After ten days of license the 2nd Sentinels was sent to Maggalà. In that city were employed for the service of community policing, divided in pairs patrolled assigned areas according to a strict timetable.
Yud and Symo were on patrol together and in a region adjacent saw Petrum and zuya. They spent a few moments and people came to Petrum a designated place to the north.
The two lieutenants curious and worried at the same time followed the squad is keeping a safe distance.
They reached a block of low houses, and entered a courtyard from a bow with no door, Yud and Symo paused in the doorway, in a position to ports to see what was happening.
They heard the screams of a woman who appeared in the courtyard through a door on the left side of the courtyard. 
Pronounced meaningless phrases alternating with expletives ... was obviously delusional or probably possessed!
Reached the center of the courtyard knelt interrupting everything, as if exhausted. They spent a few seconds and his hips appeared sequentially elemental of all kinds that have materialized after, persisted for a few moments of dissolved without a trace.
Petrum stopped at a gesture of Zùja. The young advances in fast strides toward the woman in the throes of possession. With a sweep of the arm dissolved every summon. 
Fast reached the woman and placed his palm on the head awake. The woman calmed down and returned to their own. Then she fainted. Some people try to approached her but Petrum stopped them. 
Recovered from the shock the woman turned to Zùja crying hot tears and thanking warmly.
In the evening meeting all reported they perceived a higher power that was protecting, wrapping them and comforting them that led them and strengthened mind and arms together.
Two weeks after the incident of Maggalà the woman was included in the ranks of the regiment of Capaharna.


_What is your name? 
My name is Legion,
he replied, for we are many_

Rumors from Gherasa arrived in Capaharna. A clash was going on for days. Some sources said three battalions of the PDF were not beaten, annihilated!
Official sources reported that military troops extra-planetary had been requested and soon would come to the surface, it was said of Space Marines.
The staff of the 2nd Sentinels paid no attention a long to the dispatches. Less than a day after the start of the rumors were deployed on the road that leads to lake Thib from hilly city of Gherasa.

At its meeting briefing with General Luyk veins explained to the commanders who would be the deployment and tactics: the 5th Mastiffs, Bloodhounds the 1st, 2nd and 9th Ninth Sentinels had to serve as a distraction in order to allow the Space Marines of storming on the defenses attested on the knoll not far from Gherasa.

Petrum foretell a carnage plan, asked and obtained permission to change the positioning of the 2nd Sentinels: would attack directly east-west without the need to get around the knoll (for not be subjected to exhausting attacks of the enemy before reaching the position for climb the knoll).

On a knoll at more than six hundred meters in front of, halfway between the lake and Gherasa the informants reported of a Chaos warband which performing between flare-ups, shots of machine gun and chainswords.

The drop pod Space Marine Chapter Aurora were landed hours before and the blows of their bolter echoed in the air thick with acrid smoke and sulfur.


No one was able to advance and retreat was more ruinous than a direct charge.

Once in position, Zùja confabulated with Petrum and made a further amendment to the plan of attack, divided the 2nd Sentinels : 72 guardsmen commanded by Anxdar would have place to the base of the knoll covering the climb of the twelve fellows.
All members of the 2nd Sentinels felt again pervaded the same energy that had incurred Maggalà! They felt invincible!

The new phase of the battle began, a huge amount of fire sprang from below and from above the knoll. The 72 fellows led by Anxdar accurately opened a gap for the twelve that, whose ascent was made easier by changing the general plan that included an unnecessary sacrifice of troops.

The Space Marines settled on the north and south sides of the slope produced a huge volume of fire with their powerful weapons, but was unable in any way to undermine the foe or create passages exploitable for the ascent. The squads of guardsmen, apart from the 2nd Sentinels, were immediately blocked at the base of the knoll without being able to go forward or backward!

Joints on the slope twelve prepare to face the furious enemy. Yud saw two cultists-conjurers and pointed to Zùja without paying the slightest attention to Petrum.
« See those two? occupied them distract us their evocations!»
Zùja nodded with a slight smile, then with his usual subtle and suave voice said:
« Go!»

Psionic weapons with the protection prayer’s scrolls of of the eleven mow evocations demonic.

Zùja appeared between the two conjurers. With a slow gesture attracted their attention.

« What do you want from us supreme shaman? »
« Don't harass us »
Zùja shook his head « What 'is your name? »
«Ego sum Legio! » was the reply.
Zùja said:« I banish you! »
The two Summoner fell to the ground unconscious, a strong wind and swirling rose above them, lightning and wind gusts mingled with shots of the bolter.

Petrum from vox gave the order to fall back. So saying, he reached Zùja and with him went down the knoll to the side.

A few minutes later the knoll was conquered by the Space Marine Aurora triumphant. The operation was a success. No one, it seemed, had noticed the change of strategy.



_After six days took Petrum, Jak and Jow 
with him and led them up a high mountain, 
where they were all alone. 
There he was transfigured before them._

Back in Capharna for a short period of disengagement Zùja after several days organized an output Petrum, Jak and Jow.
They left the base early in the morning, when it was still dark. They moving to a little less than thirty miles southwest, they reached an old abandoned fortress on the Mount Tavjor this mountain is a monadnock: an isolated hill or small mountain rising abruptly from gently sloping or level surrounding land, and is not volcanic.
Abandoned the vehicle at the base of the height ascended on foot to reach the summit in just over an hour. Joints on the top of the rise Zùja stopped with fellows to discuss.

Not far from where they stopped the four had a spy lurking Yud. had long since developed a theory that the power to Zùja was something blasphemous, and it was exactly that dowry to attract dall'Immaterium creatures of Chaos!

Zùja stood up and opened his arms turning his eyes up his clothes became dazzling pirma iridescent and then, a pure white barely watchable directly.
To all those present was possible to see how it is done the Immaterium without being kidnapped. Then before you showed a column of light from which came a silvery sound, sweet and melodious tinkling sound ... the Astronomican was within their reach connected with their minds and all thoughts flowing towards it ...

Yud thanks to use psionic skills could not be reached by all that noise, although with great difficulty managed to rimanerne detached. The time spent fluid and almost imperceptible hardly had a chance to notice the hours that flowed.


_This world doesn't need no opera
We're here for the operation
We don't need a bigger knife…
(KillingStrangers, M.Menson)
_
Yud had the distinct feeling that the vision was an event sacrilegious and blasphemous. With this idea went away fast from that place with the intention of going to confer with the Inquisitor of Capharna: Kal Abdam.

Yud obtained hearing from the Inquisitor, after had explaining the situation and advanced concrete evidence of the position of heretical Zùja convinced the high Lord to deliver it to a security team charged with purging the heretic!

Received by the Inquisitor Yud explains with photos, movies and stories the situation and his theory.
« Each operation was a fight against "entities" Immaterium, the Chaos was looking for us every time!»
« What is your personal outcome of all this?»
«Zùja psyker is an extraordinary, perhaps one of the most majestic! But this gift attracts the Chaos! We must put an end to it! »
« I am an Inquisitor puritan and extremist, from my opinion is that the suspicion is enough to issue a condemnation! In any case, the educational effect is exponentially greater and positive for every type of outcome, whether it is correct or, eventually erroneous.»
«Please take action as soon as My Lord! » Said Yud
«What is the compensation that ask for this service? »
«Reintegration in active service with the Imperial Guard and the promotion to the rank of captain ... »
«So be it! I already have a plan, you'll join a squada special, you will act in five days. Once completed you will have what the required! »
Yud went away happy thanking obsequious.

_Audaces Fortuna Iuvat,
Fortes Fortuna Adiuvat_

Zùja, Petrum, Jak and Jow reached a few days after the city of Dawiid for a series of educational trainings.
One evening they were called by local PDF for routine checks in the city. In a scientific way was lit a small revolt that brought the group of four to divide. Jak and Jow were arrested and walk away from Zùja and Petrum. 
Both were dragged out of the city to reach a park on the hill called the front garden of Zennettaro.
It was then that intervened special squad, armed with bolter firing huge nails and notes. 
The Nailer-Man rushed on the two undetected as protected by darkness, confusion and some Pariah!
Petrum ended up pinned to a white wall upside down.
Not far Zùja was stabbed to death and set against a huge olive tree.
While he was in agony now close to death presented itself Yud.
With the look now tarnished, bleeding and breathing hard Zùja still managed to say a few words:
« It was not me to draw the Chaos ... but you and Symo! You are both marked with an indelible mark ... »
« You raving!» said Yud
«I Have Not! But the time has come! I'm leaving, but they are one psyker-shaman, I know the web and in a few weeks ... I will return!»
« Extremis Diabolus!! »
« If you do not believe me check on your left shoulder and that of Symo ... »
Having said this he breathed his last.
Yud turned away and reached Symo at a land called Campovasari. Here he showed his left shoulder and looked at one of the fellow ... and saw an ominous sign ...
Yud went out of his mind and decided to take his life! 
«It's crazy but ... remember “the puppeteer”? Do you remember what he said? I pull the wires ... just someone stretches the "slime of Chaos" and remove it is almost impossbile! We marked! It’s the end! »

Symo tried in every way to do it desisere saying:
« It’s the Ulitmate witchcraft of Zùja not have to believe it!»
In the scuffle chainsword of Yud is triggered in two mowing Symo falling lifeless. 
Shortly after Yud hung himself
A red silhouette glittering laughed of all that had happened and walked away into the darkness to quest…

_Est modus in rebus,
sunt certi denique fines.
Quos ultra citraque
nequit consistere rectum._
(There is a right fit in things, there are proper limits | on this side and beyond which there can be just the thing).

Six months later in a home-Beeth ellee returned a mother with her firstborn Emmàyu ...


----------



## Kompasshorn32

*Trick #13*

_The time taken has not been used to improve writing to do anything else!_

*E V I L B R E V I L*
_The Evil never die ever_​
Was a Space Marine. A captain of one of those great and noble warriors of space. During a mission found himself fighting on a planet torn apart by Chaos. Identified members of a warband obtained by the command of the chapter to chase the enemies also the Terror’s Eye. 
Knowing that if they returned they would be definitely banned because they were considered infected by Chaos. The mission was wrecked in a complete disaster. 
Defeated and captured members of the company were tortured to death. But ... he and only he survived ... broke free. remained hidden and after some time he began to roam the ship he had boarded. In that place he came to the clash with a demon of the highest class.
Having nothing to lose fought fierce tenacity, using a millennial object belonged to his chapter.
Resist but not meant to win! In the heat of battle it bit her furious opponent. The demon could not be defeated, it could have been banned, but he did not have the power! The monster of Chaos left him after a final devastating attack.
Remained collapsed for a time that I was not able to calculate.
Was awakened by a voice, a terrible voice but at the same time sweet ... illusory ...

« Marine want to die or be annihilated? Tell Me ... If I ever went back out dall'Occhio no one will ever accept ... never again! »
He let out a muffled grunt ...

The voice went on to say:
« You will be lost ... but if you like ... you will become one of my Champion ... Slowly and surely will change ... you'll discover new things ... your Omophagea, having bitten the demon will breathe new physiognomy and know ...»

The Marine shook his head confused and indecisive. It was a difficult decision to be taken in an instant!
_
Lt. Col. Bill Cage: I'm not a soldier.
Rita Vrataski: Of course not. You're a weapon._​
The darkness enveloped him in a silence cold and insensitive. His mind traveled back in time. We saw young run on his home planet and then ... The troops selectors of the Space Marines and the decision ... The mutation ... the new consciousness and a new life ... the eternal war! A last battle, the chase and the Eye of Terror!
Everything was like a dream. Confused but as if it were real!

« I want to live! I want to exist and resist! I will be the champion of everyone ...»
A huge face appeared. He closed his eyes and when he opened he saw a demihuman figure... Beautiful and at the same time repellent. watching that individual put the willies. Shivers of pleasure and chills of fear ...

Slanesh of the _pleasure _accept your application. Your life will now be looking for pleasure through the sadistic torture!

The skin, the muscles, the bones throughout the body began to tremble before an itch ... then it was as drought ... the metamorphosis had begun... not reversible for the Ordo Malleus puritans.

In that state of mind mutation also conforms. It broods, studies, explores and makes choices that can affect the mutation.
The generally strong universe is the female, is what comprises and generates the cosmos ... then it happened the trans-gender ... as well as the skin color from pale and weak became dark and strong.

_« She used to love her heroin
But now she's underground
So you stay out late at night
And you do your coke for free
Drivin' your friends crazy
With your life's insanity »​_
When something dumb universe everything remains seemingly silent and inert but ... there invecie who watches and listens and so it was on that occasion ... a mind obscured and tense perceived the event, the trauma, the choice ...

After that oath, that covenant, began a long and intense period of perversion. Every living thing that was captured was tortured to death. With the exit from the Eye of Terror, the situation changed greatly! The victims, initially more rare, gave a higher degree of pleasure sadistic and perverse

Their cries, the slow agony and supplications in the torture were redden the face of the torturer, whose body and mind were enormously gratified ... albeit for a short time ... always too short.
Slaanesh every torture "successful" seemed to reciprocate with a growing power.
The large and battered spaceship worked like a carnivorous plant, a flower fatal, a cobweb that awaits the insects.

Generated hologram, to deceive the senses, radar and auspex. A once hooked luring prey to itself, avoiding being so direct target of attacks.


Once, with great effort, it was possible to draw a squad of Space Marines, but the effort was not sufficient any enjoyment!

Capturing a group of cultists, the logicians (cult progressive looking for anything that will lead to a technological and social progress), the torturer awakened a dormant ancient memory: the need to change was useful for enhancing.

With the growth of mightiness operated by Slaanesh, he used this skill to wrap herself in a chrysalis, changing appearance and enhancing its mind: becoming psyker!
Psyker of a basic level, but still lethal! With empathy attracted potential victims, and captured after a slow torture made it die.
Realized to perceive even the Astronomican ... which has long not seen!

Torture is an ancient art that must be understood, designed, invented, transformed, shaped… only thus produces a high degree of lust: the extirpation of the hair, the electric shock to the incisions without anesthesia.
However, a side effect: with increasing mightiness decreases inner peace. Meanwhile gushed idea, now hidden by an accurate, perverse, project ...
_
All the characters in this story are fictitious and anyone
finding a resemblance to actual persons living or dead
should proceed no further!(#23)​_
Inspiration grew into a manic desire ,the torturer wished torturing a Tyranid: “xenos aggressive, dangerous, mutagenic and psyker!” 
Among the new “gifts” give by Slaanesh was the skill to create a psychic vacuum bubble, repellent for the psykers which can not penetrate the shield.

The torturer with a leap, risking, through teleportation entered a mother-ship fleet Tyranids come in possession of a Trygons…
Using the “vacuum bubble” of Insulated after bound so peretto the victim trapped body and mind! Thus implementing the slow torture with ferocity!
In the perverse ritual seemed to take part the same Slaanesh!
The whole hive fleet suffers, moans, writhes with no chance of escape! More disruptive of the most deadly viruses!
Nothing, no-one is able to trace the source of the pain ... not realizing that everything happens inside the Hive fleet itself.
In a disconnected transmission of pain that give an exaggerated amount of perverse and perverted pleasure, that annihilates the victim and produces a higher enjoyment of any multiple orgasm. The Hive Fleet disappeared as if struck by a viral pandemic!

Followed a long period of semi-lethargic rest, where dreams and visions overlapped: a world, a valley, the geo-glyphs, the sequence, a new way ...
A new indecent proposal of Slaanesh: changing nature still ... in Spirit of Immaterium a Chaos Demon of 1st level.

_Look, I'm not with everyone here. But I will take a piece of him. (Riddick)​_
After the visions there was a time of cognitive awakening. In that state of scour stasis she sought the planets appeared in the dream and she identified three planets that fit the mantic vision. She abandoned the state of quiescence and immobility mimetic and 
traveled to the Immaterium reaching and exploring the three planets chosen. 
The first planet had three geoglyphs but pads geostationary revealed sounds dystonic and incompleteness in the information and broadcasting. The site was discarded.
The second site showed the presence of five geoglyphs, but the geostationary note did not have any return, the second site was discarded.
The third contact appeared twelve geoglyphs and contacts geostationary produced sounds and harmonic matrices.
The intertwining musical-arithmetic allowed to generate a series of information encrypted, also an basic echo provided the code to reveal the oracle.
The torturer had understood that there was a place where using oracles was possible, combine them with the ingredients, get an upgrade or transformation.
The place was mobile, pisco-reactive, non accessbile for all.
She obtained a temporary mapping, in that short amount could come in the place indicated by the geoglyphs.
Also it understood that the destination was similar or a real craftworld Eldar. Maybe part of the BL !?
Having gathered the information sailed through a door of Immaterium to the place of "Wonders".

_You made three mistakes. First, you took the job. Second, you came light – a four-man crew for me? Fuckin' insulting. But the worst mistake you made … Empty gun rack. (Riddick).​_
The place where he came was wrapped in a thick blanket of fog, she was able to land more due to its ability and without aid of cogitator or external light signals. Not esistondo landmarks and being the blurred vision was not possbile to have a clear overview of the place. He entered a huge hangar of 10,000 square meters, maybe more. This made him think a big part of the department of a well more giant.
The hangar was divided into several pavilions in which they operated servo-droid psycho-reactive. A d-pad delivered entrance called the task of the pavilions. The torturer was not looking around, she had a number of ingredients to be recovered and did not waste time.
She did deliver products and a summary sheet then shed had left the hangar, climbed on her spaceship and shoot the way of Immaterieum through a space-time tunnel.

She walked away little Before time runs was lawful to stay in “Wonders hall”, retreating to a place without psychic interference, she analyzed the ingredients with the notes obtained by geoglyphs. This fact taken a final decision, put the power armor, took a basket with the material and came out on the meteorite that housed it.
She poses a silver throne around which marks a series of geometric shapes and rune so evokes and binds a high demon of Kaos, Korne’s servant. With supreme mastery proceeded to torture the demon until the de-animation, causing an explosion, huge, of psychic energy, resulting in the opening of a portal. The torturer then abandoned the ritual and slipped into the portal and in the secret, he is having blinded the lords of Kaos performed an act of conversion liberadosi from the bond and the mark of Slaanesh. Inside the web, with the help of souls guide came to a reinstatement of himself, transmigrating to return in to the world.

_You prefer another illusion to reality
I use words like confetti of thorns
This is my border
a autolimite of
Zone Animal ...(Litfiba)​_
Captain Sumu-La-El had returned and had won the marks, considered, inextricable.

_However the doubt stay. The happened was predestined or effect of acts of free will, irrepressible in every stage of the existing!?A the opinion of the Logician. Or is this yet another sign that the Illuminati link the long-awaited return of the Emperor!?_


_Laerziade Odisseo divine by many gimmicks,
stop, put an end to the struggle of devastating war,
the Highthundering Zeus Cronide has not disdain.
(Od XXIV 542ss)​_


----------



## Kompasshorn32

*Trick #14*

*THE STONE IS AN ETERNAL 4EVER​*


Captain Custer roared orders in the com-link to his brother in arm
«Shrink! Form the square! Disembowel these things! Before sunset I will no longer see a Greenskins within a mile! »
Ordered as matches the space marine is compacted. Therefore their blaster was issued as a single flash of energy.
The few orcs, more robust and enterprising, who managed to approach were slaughtered with chainswors.

« Ere We Go, 'Ere We Go, 'Ere We Go!"» They shouted full of energy and enthusiasm the Waaagh until shortly before being annihilated by Space Marine’s weapon. 

_See the white light 
The light within
Be your own disciple
Fan the sparks of will
For all of us waiting
Our Emperor will come!
(Manowar)​_Dust, limbs, heads, blood were scattered around, mixing Greenskins and Mankind.
«Hold the fort! The night is near » barked the Captain in the com-link.

At 17:12 the sun disappeared as a gate quickly closed. Orks burrow holes, crevices, craters and other dark places and hidden: the war was over for that cycle! Fast a dense fog of venomous gas surrounds the wasteland.
Custer ordered the company to fall back to Camp Librandum.
Knowing that he had a long night to design the new clash moved lengthening the path of return, he wanted to observe some rock formations that had intrigued. Halogen headlights broke the darkness, but for a little distance. After leaving the direct path to the base camp, they skirted the rock formations with sharp peaks. Sergeant Xil, as ordinatogli, pointing its lighthouse toward the rocks looking for possible opeing.
« Captain I found the entrance to a cave!» said at one point in a firm voice.
Custer did continue the teams to the field, taking with him only six remain.

_There's a fire starting in my heart
Reaching a fever pitch
And it's bringing me in the dark
…
Rolling in the deep
You had my heart inside of your hand
And you played it, to the beat (Adele)​_
The entrance of the cave was a large hall, wrapped in darkness, the bottom of which was a heavy metal door.
They pushed on the handle being in a large hall, looking like a ritual temple of the Space Marines.
They crossed the hall by finding a door that opened onto a corridor or rather a dungeon.
The Magos Heljk who had been with the team gave a gasp.
Custer turned to him: « Whay you know that we do not understand? »
«It's, it's just a feeling ... »
« I do not care! What you think you know?»
« we are in a machine, in a machine that most ancient ... here.»

In fact continuing the exploration found a room that was obviously the control room.
While exploring the area the magos slips into a ravine disappearing for a few minutes.
When he returned he looked tense and worried, almost distraught.
«Let's go! We must not, we can not stay here anymore! Let's go, now! »

The captain remained calm, nodded and slowly made came back to base camp the squad.

Returned to the headquartiers without wasting time Custer called to report the Magos Heljk, the sergeant Xil and brother in arms Claudion.
« What you saw in the engine compartment Heljk? »
« We found a very old device! A Titan class Golyem between 0.1 or 0.4! But it is not an manufacturing imperial! It was a few, brilliant, Magos corrupted by Khaos! »
« And then.. »
«Titan has a nature Chaotic and Evil! »
«I suppose however that there is a way to, you know… exorcise !? »
«No. Its nature is steeped in Khaos from the beginning! »
« Is there a way to "distract" at least temporarily Khaotic condition»
The Maagos sighed a while remaining silent and thoughtful. 
«It is a complicated method and I … »
The captain interrupted him
« I wanna who you do it just because are a Puritan-Orthodox! Now I'm not a radical or not I never have been to date, but I know that: if we do not we will use the Titan will do the Orks! I know for a fact that we can not destroy the Titan nor make it totally unusable. I know for sure the Orks adjust it! And use it against us! So we do everything possible to make the Titan "docile" and annihilate as many Orks we can!»
the magos lowered his head and took a strongly saddened.
« After this assignment» added the captain «It will have a long period of rehab in the temple of Gods-Machine Omnissiah on Mars! I promise! » 

_I'm rolling thunder pouring rain
I'm coming on like a hurricane
My lightning's flashing across the sky
You're only young but you're gonna die
I won't take no prisoners won't spare no lives
Nobody's putting up a fight 
I got my bell I'm gonna take you to Eye of Terror
I'm gonna get ya Gork and Mork get ya (pseudo AC/DC)​_
Custer called orbital command and did send with the drop-pod supplies, equipment and ammunition for the Titan.
Heljk and sergeant Xil back to Titan for restore the batteries and engine. First of all this the Magos invoked the eternal Machine-God doing an exorcism; in the effort of evocation in binary Heljk transcended, his eyes are overturned and his body began to tremble restless.
Made this he hangs bent over himself with closed eyes and clenched fists.
« I am sure that the ritual worked, I have no idea for how long!» 
he said, turning to the brother in arms sergeant when he recovered.
« Fine! The important is who it work!» added Xil.
When does everything in order to headquarters contacted Captain Caster. He which with an apology made back the division of a few miles. Then reached Xil at the Titan with two squads.
With the maps sent by the infrared command orbital restarted the Titan just before the sunrise.

_I'm worse at what I do best
And for this gift I feel blessed
Our little group has always been
And always will until the end
Hello, hello, hello, how low?
Hello, hello, hello!​_
Shortly before the start of the operations headquarters of SMs it is moved some alloys, to avoid damage of "friendly fire".
Captain Custer sat down in the Principes place while sergeants Xil and Decimus instead of Moderates. The magos Heljk had the task of coordinator ‘cause the crew not being trained to guide a Titan.
The ancient engines came to life, and the Titan’s "evil-chaotic personality" turned under control.
It takes all the skill of the Magos and the commitment of the three Space Marines to do but move large strides the titan. Advancing erratically first right and then left, tramples and struck the Orkis warkstations. Flames and dust rose up creating a huge cloud.
Squads of Waaagh attempted assaults close, but the two squad of SM into the fortress, on the shoulders of the Titan, frustrate any attempt.
In the com-link Captain croaked his orders after consulting the magos. The sergeants respond when artillery ready to fire.
« Chzzzzzzzzz… new target, Magos is good? …Chzzzzzzzzz »
«Chzzzzz… yeah, come on! …Chzzzzzzzzz »
« Chzzzzzzzzz… Serg. Fire on 5.2.3w … Chzzzzzzzzz »
« Chzzzzzzzzz… Sir yes sir …Chzzzzzzzzz »
The clash lasted for a very long time, not that there was ever a real break. After long wandering they came to an artificial hill: it was a mass, untidy appearance, that was the headquarters of the orks! Perfect shape for mimesis and to conceal deadly weapons. In fact, they had not noticed or identified if not a few miles away. Fund gave, at that point, the arsenal of the Titan. Many assault squads tried to stop the huge golem, in vain ...
There was a big jolt…
« Chzzzzzzz… What happens? … Chzzzzzzzzzz»
The Magos came out from his cave engine. Pale, trembling, cold sweat
« I have come to the limit! Mantra is no longer able to calm the chaotic nature of the Titan! We have to abandon the machine! Now!»

The Space Marines, the two sergeants and Magos came out very fast. Custer made a final launch of missiles and the weapons of arms did unhook, only then abandons the Titan. Outside they faced some Warband of Orks which took the bikes, to get away quickly and well.

The Titan had passed the crater left by the destruction of the headquarters, in front of it formed a green tide of Orks.
After traveling at the maximum speed allowed by half, about six miles Custer stopped to watch events.
Titan class Golem moves independently! Probably, indeed no doubt, he was possessed.
A demon of Chaos is using it to fight against all odds.
A squeal of spread in the atmosphere, and though Custer was not one Psyker could clearly hear a phrase:
«blood to the blood god! »
What remained of arms collided, generating a wave whose shape was visible, having created an halo pale and intense fan-shaped. A sizzle and a bang. The green tide was vaporized. Custer turned and began to run with the motorcycle.

An oddly shaped airship it is brought near the Titan, by what seems a kind of basket leaned a strange kind of boyz. A Weirdboyz draw on the power of the WAAAGH!
«Too much noise! Too much! I fink I'z gunna...I'z gunna...WAAAGH!»
He shook his baton and from the sky he bursts immediate and silent a giant lightning, a few seconds later he heard the roar and the resulting shock wave.

The Titan was crossed by a crack black and deep, but did not break and did not explode, fall heavily as a marionette with cutting the wires. While what happened a tempestuous wind and flame wraps all the way around, the Weirdboy and its aeronava were vaporized. 
A warm wind and mephitic took the Marines on the run without injure them.

It was not long that darkness will descend on the planet, the day lasted very short because in addition to the natural rotation, the light was missing because, being a moon, every day was covered by the shadow of the giant planet around which revolved.

Greenskins survivors cower for rest as it was for the epic warriors.
One magos was traveling for a period of rehab, equally Space Marines after facing the cosmic horror of a demon of Khorne and about Custer and his 7th Space Marines will have soon something to do ...

Recommended by some kind of snout Abnett track new campaigns…Meanwhile Watson discovers new avenues unexplored in the Web… Also Sanders made came back again a other adeputus… the arrogance of the grumblers will have a severe lesson
And someone of you who know Saiyuki and its might, now I ‘now it how to use…:grin::threaten:


----------



## Kompasshorn32

*Trick #15*

NothingElse!
_They obscure my power!_​

Planet Potamylia agri-world of Segmentum Solar, where it grows wild and cultivated opioid plant; Chaos cultists plunder towns and countryside so the Imperial Guard was called to quell the riots and resolve the situation.

Clashes erupt almost suddenly and troops must be quick to intervene to prevent the spread of invasion.

That day in the hills of Fuxxshire there was smoke and low clouds, under which a powerful device causes magnetic interference. Reliefs satellite and auspex does not allow a clear view and consequently the strategy could not be adequate.
In the absence of direct news was necessary an action close to the battlefield. General Llego proposed an airstrike or orbital bombing. General Tzumo, instead, proposes artillery shells across the area without any moderation.

Only theGeneral Marthy Lincoln, action-man, boarded a valkyrie had got carried away in operation theater. He well knew that it was a trap, but it was determined to tackle the risk to collect data important for conflict exists.
Arrived on site with a Marauder was transshipped with his crew on a Leman Russ and with a squad of these he began to patrol the area by sending in real-time data to headquarters.

Sets his squad on a hill at the edge of the exclusion zone and thanks to a twin tank a few miles in a straight line, made a bridge-radar tramissione information.
When he had reached 80% of the mapping is detected by a torpedo instruments coming from the side of drift. Before impact passed yet, a few, but important data. So after a jolt darkness descended on his eyes.

Lincoln awoke in a darkened room without realizing how much time had elapsed from the attack on the tank. Blue and orange lights illuminate partially around the room, He was lying on a stretcher, intubated and with arms bound. He turned his head looking to the extent possible, what was around. To his left he saw a mechanical arm that ends with a small platform, on it he saw the tools, seeing an old bistoury. Laboriously he bent his legs and turned up to get to his feet on the small tray and with the fingers of his right foot, he puts on a contortionist grabbing the bistoury. Done that with agility passed to the left hand the tool. He was bound with bands of resin, the type that you pull more and more tightening. Leveraging maximum twist of the wrist, sore from the needles of the drip, she managed to unbind one arm. Rotating the arm unaturally way cut the cables of the drip, then freed his right hand. I did this without wasting time turned off the device to its supply and monitoring for do not ringing any alarms; doing this he noticed that some drip had not been opened: something had distracted the "operators"!?. Naked down the stretcher looking for clothes, finding a large pile near a wall. 
In the dim light he chose some clothes and socks, chose this for size rather than to the conditions. He also found two auspex able to function: it would have been very useful to orientate! Dressing looked around and listened almost without breathing. Other people were lying on plenty of sun loungers but no signs of life, or so he thought.
He climbed on a shelf, open a skylight big enough to be able to go through and slipped out pulling below the window making close. He found himself on a ledge that leans on a high cockpit about five yards. Looked up and saw a grate, holding the better the wall reached a corner and it goes up the wall with the technique of climbing in fireplace. Now at the top pushed as might failing to disclose the grate. He coming out in a courtyard of a huge country villa, or so it seemed. There was nobody around, however, he did not know if were active alarms or there were guards or guard animals.
«VROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM! »
Two Valkyrie passed less than ten meters high but did not shoot.
« Maybe they are under attack that's why I have left unattended» he said to himself while crawling on all fours and reaches a field used for growing vegetables.

Lying on the ground close to parcels of vegetable is fed to a type of roots that aprve to recognize, despite the strange color.
Three Valkyrie came flying at low altitude, Lincoln see a species of luminescent red tentacles that wrapped vehicles and throwing them away by making them explode.
Proceeding stealth reached the bottom of the field where it grows a strange hedge. Then Lincoln picked a sprig and threw it against the vegetable after having grasped with thin lianas repulsed the back. After discovering a pound will easily pick the lock out from the estate. With the help of auspex moved in the direction where he thought they came from the Valkyrie detecting the possible presence of troops or vehicles. Meanwhile, he hoped to be unseen to anyone and especially ability to walk away unscathed.
He had some issues that he wanted to understand, but this was possible only if he had reached a safe place and then resume his rank in command.

He walk more than 10 miles off the streets holding ordinary, constantly attentive to his portable scanner to know the presence and location of anyone around him within fifty yards. Found itself in an area of dunes, barren and arid, it was then that he remembered and understood that you are within that inhibits the Augurs.
Cimbed a dune green some vehicles affected, but it seemed only a Valkyrie parked. Despite the danger it would be take a look!
Before moving expectations observing the area around, then he moved to reach the vehicles affected.
Lincoln saw the bodies of many guardsmen, but what he immediately went to check was the Valkyrie. The Cockpit had the glass smashed, one of the pilots was missing, the one at the back post was still torn by some kind of shot. Hovered the aircraft and did a check of the functions, apart from the closure seemed everything in order. 
They could not even one shot! 
Before boarding the vehicle tried clothes and footwear among the belongings of the fallen in battle, did what came aboard.
Bore engines idling, spun the vehicle and with instrumentation located the nearest town and taken to fly holding slightly above the ground level, so left the interdition zone and taken off headed for the hive-city Nynive.
When it was able to resume communications, called the control tower warning of his arrival in the military sector. So after a long taxi arrived unharmed hangar where waiting was Captain Blyggherhaal. He showed himself surprised about the situation, however after greeting, a rigorous martial, try asking:
« Sir, you knows some about the fate of the pilots? »
Lincoln took a disdainful expression « Died, all died for the ineptitude of some incompetent commander. Where should I bring?»
« Sir, the base commander, Sir».

After recognition by the subcutaneous chip, a fast shower and a dress change, was received by the commander of the air base.
He was sitting at his desk, looking at the pittoscreen of cogitator not stood up and not greeted. Lincoln sat down, he saw that he spoke with a less capable but said nothing.
During the seconds to wait even remembered who he was: Colonel Yirr, a climber, but unaccustomed to the battlefield.
The officer turned and said, with laconic voice: «You escaped from the Interdiction-zone, how did you manage? »
«The question is not how I came out, rather that we are losing unnecessarily aircraft and troops. I colntato least 15 Valkyrie culled and a number of slightly less than other vehicles.» said Lincoln and he goes on to say:
« For sure here were only following orders, and I do not have the lead here.»
The colonel looked at him, stolid, without saying a word 
« Well we met, you have checked that I am who I say to be »
« therefore there is no other to say, Yirr, now I take a Marauder and go back to the command and if you have good sense to stop sending men down there! »
Having said that Lincoln got up and left without saying a word to the officer.

He walked away from the air-base and headed for a safe retreat where would listen and help: the Priory of “Strong Angel”, to the man who was known by the only name of "the Prior". A white gothic building towered mercilessness stemming halo of holy might, coming directly from the sublime throne of the Emperor!
Announcing giving three sharp blows with clapper.
Spent a few minutes then gentle and silent, the door opened, a servo-droid greeted Lincoln.

« Welcome General! It 'a pleasure to have you here! The Prior is waiting in the usual place, please come!»
Lincoln nodded wordlessly and started down the long corridor in penumbra, illuminated from the patio.
The Prior received him with great friendship in the doorway of a room for receptions.
Lincoln lost no time in pleasantries and explained the reason for his visit:
«During a survey I have been kidnapped by the enemy and imprisoned. However I have a period of "darkness" of memories. I do not know if I was unconscious or if I have been deleted. »
« So dear friend, how you mean I can help you?
« Your proverbial magnetism, through hypnosis I think will be helpful!»
« We are ... try!»
Lincoln put a GoPro to record the event so relaxed and with the help of the Prior walked back time, in thought, to understand past events.

The time is compact, seem one thousand hours while being just minutes, back to wakes consciousness Lincoln analyzed the footage. 
He saw that his tank was hit by explosive devices, but not from tentacles from a mutagenic xenos of the Trygon! Kaos cultist reached the tank, and captured the survivors.
After listening to the podcast on the hypnotic session he concludes that the enemy is creeping into the social fabric of the planet. He talk, therefore, with the Prior.

« To break down this enemy we need a disruptive force!»
« Space Marines» replicates the Prior
« maybe a task force of Astartes ...» said Lincoln
« Ok, I know, we need of the Deathwatch»
«Well ... but how to quickly contact the command of Astartes?»
«I have a contact! I tell him for asptropatic way and we have fast a feedback! »
« However, will not be enough!»
« Perhaps...»
« We will take pariahs four or five, but not less than two!»
« Okay ... we go!»

General left the room and waited patiently walking in the cloister. 
The Prior through a passage only to him does not reach the seat of the Governor; here he reached a secluded room where some Astropaths. 
In one of them leave message and waits.

It was not long that the Prior entered the closter and told the General Lincoln developments:
«The squad is traveling, they land within the dawn of preferential airport.»
The general nodded and turned his back headed for the spaceport…

Punctual as a judgment the Deathwatch squad on a Thunderhawk landed when the sun began to dawn red and intense ...
Astartes were six, all with black power-armour, but on one of the shoulder straps he remained the symbol of the former chapter: Imperial Fist, Sideral Wolf, Raven Guard, Ultamarine and White Scars.
Then there were six humanoid, female, pale and emaciated face: pariah. Before the briefing Lincoln did vaccinate pariah, he did not want any disease interfere with the task.

Meanwhile the general and the head of the crew: Hurw Stonewalt, They put in place the strategy to be adopted.

They are airborne within a few miles from the borderline of exclusion zone created by the enemy.
I decided then march towards the first mansion where, in the depths, was hidden mutated Trygon.
Near the lodge, protected by the halo created by pariahs, they see red tentacles of nergia oscillate like branches in the wind
With direct style burst in hd and are killing cultists.

« No one escapes! No prisoners! » Sayd Lincoln
Down in the basement and with explosive charges and powerful psychic weapons and plasma annihilate the Trygon and eradicated as a dried root.

Abandoned the first HQ up on a low hill where it was possbile to have a clear vision of the area, it is not possible to use cybernetic systems because banned from psychic power of Trygons.


«Are Eighteen sites to find and destroy! » sayd Lyncoln
«We employ a few cycles! » replay Spiritum of Raven Guard
«You have nothing else to do? » ask Lincoln
«Maybe yes… »

Relentless and determined step by step blow after blow fell the sites occupied by the enemy until they came to the last ...
It 'a medium size building, even the largest ones purged, however, it was apparent that the power exhale from that place was esponenzialmene great.

« How do we go on?»
« We form small teams and atacchiamo on each side?»
« Wrong! It’s a mistak ,so let her play!»

We bring it out, we will give you what is voracious, it is what he wants, look, want!
Hurw pulled by his equipment a spherical container, fumbled for a moment, placed it on the ground making it adhere well to the soil
Let's move on and look forward to!
They moved a short distance from the device that began to emit lights of different colors, then there was a click and ... was issued a wave, invisible to the eye but detectable by a Psyker ...
It was not long and the usual tentacles emerged from the ground, but could not grasp, poke, check, take over the device.

At the end there it slow, creeping, voracious, frantic and ill-grown a giant mutant Trygon.
Lewd and panting reached the device-trap, was when you accovaicò on it that was terminated.

The Augur-scanner barrier was torn down, allowing air raids and mopping up the area by the ground troops. However, killing the warlord remains the "big" plotter. In a shady recess of a wooden maquis, in the deep within a large cave, they found and face a tormenting Kaos demon. Its extinction, after a hard fight exorcism, allow to liberated the planet from possible perpetuation of the Kaos infection. Inquisition investigated, for long time, to prevent identify, cleanse, sects of cultists.

Deathwatch team finished work was dissolved. Lincoln have a break in rehab, for some time, at the priory of the Strong Angel.

_"Never Forget, Never Forgive! The Fallen Must Repent!"_
(Deathwing Catechism)


----------



## Kompasshorn32

*Trick #16*

*Re-Yeld*​_The (Luna) Wolves never die, never and ever!​_

The imperial official Njmond Raggh For some time he was engaged in the fortress library "the Rock” It will engaged for the systematic of ancient astrophatics messages. He flowed huge d-pad with lots of information. 
He had collected some files of some significance but not a treasure, like those who had sent him believed.

While running a new series of records, unexpectedly she found a file, coming from Istvaan III, generated on behalf of a apothecary: Bognasson Dyubergox.

_+++ Istvaan III +++ imminent fall
e x t e r m i n a t u s
+++ secret informants say procedure started! +++
There is no longer enough
I put safely in the vault material +++
+++ I attach files encrypted +++
+++8OX 999 +++
end of transmission.
attached file​_
The text obtained initially was not downloadable, and when he saw that he obtained it was unreadable!
Decided to move forward he turned to Captain Yumhorw, which he presented briefly the question.
He without having to meditate at length sent an official acting on a search service where magos in the lower level: Isabel Khe’ro, 
she would surely be able to decrypt the message!
Njmond descents in the lower levels of the fortress meeting the magos indicated to the captain: Isabel was a statuesque woman, by the ebony skin, eyes haughty and fluting voice.
After the customary pleasantries submitted the question to Magos


«I found this encrypted message, I have a clear need to be able to decrypt it and proceed accordingly ... »
Said this he handed the d-pad with the material.
Isabel superficially observed the text, then said:
« I recognize the cryptosystem, I still need some time for translation »
« sure ... you will wait impatiently for the response ... as well as my superiors! »
« Do not worry, though requires time, will soon have the answer! The'll call you when it will be done! »
Obsequious Njmond thanked him taking leave of the magos.

Njmond returned to his analysis commitment of astropathic posts Finding some new encrypted messages but easy to translate. Indicating objects and places of high interest to the empire He also found requests for help and specific indications issues, for sure, settled for millennia.


It was not long, when a servant droid stood by Njmond, handing a d-pad also contains a holographic message. It appears the lady Isabel's face, her fluting voice, hypnotic and subtle spread around the room.
«I completed the translation, in the d-pad will find the result » The message ended with formal greetings.
Njmond analyzed the contents of the d-pad and tablets containing orbital and geographical indications of a vault where he had been estimated and hidden some Gene-Seed of loyal Space Marine Luna Wolves!

Obtained this information leaves the library and contact his superior with an astropathic massage.
+++ _relevant information +++
treasure of great value
Astartes G.S.
vault coordinates
I await orders​_ ++++​

Not long that an Angels task force was sent at the feral world of Istvaan. Joints not far from the orbital hook, appear to them a ghostly world, inert, if not almost totally dead.
The vessel In Nero Nebula Vincit was placed in orbit around the larger moon shadow. before sending the squad on the ground occur if there were hordes of Chaos. It identifies one vessel at opposite orbit, concealed from star light. 
after verification dropped the Thunderhawk that would reach the site, where he tried to recover the precious cargo.

The gunship went faster in the atmosphere, reached the traveled on surface skimming treading the distance was about to arrive at the capital. Foolishly did not use precautions, considering to had anticipated every possible enemy. They landed on the plateau of the acropolis, coming out in any order and quickly from the Thunderhawk.
As soon as the gunship was out of earshot they were hit by enemy fire.
Two Angels were hit in the face and their heads were reduced to ashes. However, for the genetic improvement the bodies of the two Space Marines continue to move, and firing of bullets invest the foes annihilating the snipers. At the end of battle made a rapid briefing. Captain Xandrus said:

«I was proud and reckless! I caused the loss of two brother in arms ... But the foe will not prevail!»
«Sir yes sir!» Replay the squad
«Sergeant Glaucos with two brothers precede us! »
« Sir yes sir!»
« Sergeant Furio turn on the auspex! By now no more ambushes!»

So doing, during the descent towards the government building intercept and "punished" three Chaos Marines bands of the Black Legion.

« The miscreateds were here !? » ask the brother Lacedom
« No, I saw the drop-pod not far from here! » replay Sergeant Furio.
+++ _Darkness never prevail!
We come from the light, 
we are the clearness 
we’re the truth_​ +++​

Finally they reached the wreckage of the Precentor's palace. Following the instructions obtained from the astropaths message. 
The structure was reduced to a pile of rubble, however, he could recognize the perimeter, So they reached the wall section that hid a secret entrance. They moved the big stones finding a passage, lining up in the dark dungeon, arrived in front of a stone-metal gate.
Captain Xandrus execute the recognition and opening ritual. With a dull clang and shrill the gate opened. Across dark corridors partially collapsed they went down in the core of the palace where the virus-bombs had not brought destruction, reaching the finals at the vault.
Xandrus with the chaplain Meldek officiate the ritual of the machine-god that did follow the combination for the opening of the armored gate.

_"Hail the Omnissiah! 
He is the God in the Machine, 
the Source of All Knowledge…

Let's erase the name
That you should have forgove
Call of the wild
Hurry for naught
That thing gone wild…"​_​
There was a snort from the ancient pistons, which was followed by a squeak far and thin. The gate opened with an unnatural lightness though numerous heavy tons. In front of the Space Marines appear huge hall shrouded in darkness. With their lamps sought and found the light switches, survival batteries were still charged, a diaphanous bluish light cleared the huge hall. A great deal of any kind had been neatly stowed. They sought only the gene-seed container. Identified carrying everything to the edge of the cave, returning to carefully close the gate to the vault. Contact the orbital ship who promptly sent the Thunderhawk.

Before the arrival of the gunship Xandrus gave precise instructions, he arranged four groups of fire preventing ground attacks and air strike. Auspex had revealed the landing of some drop-pod, they must act with prudence and alertness!
During landing and loading of gunship, Space Marines intercept some Chaos bands making harmless their attacks and eliminating bullets directed at their address.

Returned on starship in orbit, yet the troubles were not over! From the shade of the Istvaan III moon came five missiles. Shields and anti-aircraft managed to block the rockets. The response time of the attack was enough to make useful calculations in the way back to Immaterium.

Like a seemingly endless In Nero Nebula Vincit came out of the warp in the solar system of the Sacred Terra, most closed of the planet Mars orbit.
After the security procedures and quarantine exorcisms against the warp’s demons, was allowed to land the Thunderhawk with the precious cargo.

Xandrus sent the chaplain Meldek on the planet with three brothers in arms to convoy out the container of the gene-seed. waiting for a hidden hangar at the cosmodrome the lord Decio Lupo Gordiano. To him turn received the precious load, without formality.

After having dismissed the Space Marines with the help of some servant droids, Decio Lupo Gordiano did carry the gene-seed in a secret place of the red planet, where with the supervision of the techno-magos Lumpiddhium, studied the genetic material, to verify possible contamination. Check the purity, plan a route gene-seed reuse.

«We tested the purity of the gene»
«the response?»
«purity, conservation and liveliness are awesome! Furthermore I found this ...»
said showing a cryogenic tube
«What's in it exactly? Maybe what I think ?!... Serum!?»
«Right it! The serum of Luna Wolves!»

Lord Gordiano stay to reflect
The magos saw a light in the eyes of the Lord, had a premonition and said
«No, we can’t! It is forbidden! After the age of Strife… you know! »
«Quiet! I tested the gene and the serum to form a squad inside the chapter of the Dark Angels. They will be the Squad. LV or LW… ah ah ah ah!»
«Angels? Why not Space Wolves?»
«We have a material of a primigenial chapter let's see how it behaves, using it, and after we decide what to do».

…

Genetic need a little time but at the end raise the LV squad, incorporated into the ranks of the Dark Angels, selected on a small planet not far where was the recondite Cthonia.
Under the command of Company Master Balthasar, spinn-off of the 5th, with the captain Kallyae the sergeant Stpharium and the librarian Annyrius.

They were posted on the feral world Baghalusseggh, they had to retrieve the relics inside the underground of an abandoned factory.
Before the landing of the orbital surveys had detected the presence of Blood Pact troops.

«We will move fast»
«We will arrive silent»
«we will be precise »
«we will be quick»
«We are in the legend!»
«Ok Squad LV, marching!»

The Drop-pod fell a short distance from the target. They reached the building without fully engaged in fighting. The squad fell to the penultimate level. Only the captain went with the Librarian and two brothers in arms.

for a narrow staircase they reached the shrine, a very large room and dimly lit. They moved cautiously, beginning to explore the walls, to the search the place that concealed or contained the object of their search.
Two shadows moved extremely fast, only through the senses heightened of the Space Marines was possible to sense movement.
Bro Centurio slung his bolter, drew his psionic blade, wordlessly gestured he agreed to the brother in arms Hulf. Meanwhile, the captain and the librarian were steady. The two moved so incredibly quickly going to grab one of the two shadows, or what seemed to shadow, annihilate it. So, they do not spent a lot that occupied the second shadow doing likewise.
Result: LV Squad 1, Chaos 0!


A second mission included the rejoin the fleet in orbit of a moon in Segmentum Obscurus. During transfer they stopped at orbital station near a small moon, at their arrival was reported a problem about a starship anchored in orbit on the shade side of the moon.
LV squad was chosen to travel to verify the problem, knowing that it was an ambush, it was still required to eliminate the problem to secure the passing trains. A failure was not expected! That station was too important to the imperial galactic traffic!

On board a freight shuttle unmarked, maneuvering the bare minimum they approached the starship adrift. The Auspex spotted in the shadow of a Chaos ship, deviated they are reaching and engage the ship. 
«May be thirty individuals detected inside». Said bro Chennay
«They move?» asked the librarian Annyrius.
«No!»
«Are hostages ... or else! »

Through a secondary duct entered the ship and following the directions of the psychic senses of the librarian, spotted and annihilated nine marines Chaos. Also they found thirty individuals dying wrapped in a cobweb life, they loaded their in ship hangar entrusting them to the early care of servant- apothecary.

End this part of task move to the second starship, where the auspex report a big number od foes. They switch from the main hangar date back to the launch catapults. They expected the Chaos Space Marine, they instead a horde of Necron lost.
Like a dormant fire lit their mighty fury the powerful maul psychic combined with the destructive energy of the Squad. LV with disintegration skill annihilated the foes, reducing them to flakes and iron filings. 
Ended the clash, lost no time, predispose the ignition of starship engines, and after having abandoned, then they looked at disappear in the darkness of Empyrean.

+++ _Something that was believed lost it was found
what was foe has redeemed
luna and the wolves always walk together
LV Squad, 5th Dark Angels in action!​_ +++​

_I'm a rolling thunder, a pouring rain
I'm coming on like a hurricane
I’m a Luna Wolves
My lightning's flashing across the sky...
I won't take no prisoners, won't spare no lives
Nobody's putting up a fight
I got my bell, I'm gonna take you to hell (AC DC).
_


----------



## Kompasshorn32

*Trick #17*

*Sorella*​
_In a remote village of the plains of an agri-world in the Segmentum Pacificus, she ran through the tall grass of a grassy path, with serene face and long hair out of the race and moved by the breeze a brisk wind.
She reached the ascent of a low hill and when it was halfway there was a scream, followed by a cry. Sisters, brothers and cousins were playing with her then they stopped instantly and hastening to looking for what happened.
They found her sitting on the grasses with his face to the sky eyes closed and cheeks were wet by tears.
« What’s happened? »asked her
Sobbing she answered
« A shadow came sudden It wanted to grab me! it has scratched me! »
So saying she showed strange scratches on one arm and a leg.
There was a rumble coming, all those present raised their heads and they saw a grey stain in the sky, after a few seconds it became a black disc like a second sun, a star that bursts in the atmosphere. Then everything disappears. The wind blowing brought a sound like a voice that seemed to say:
« The child, the child, protect her, bring her to me…»_


Lady Martha-leen reprise from fainting, occurred as a result of a series of close explosions. Around her destruction, injuries and deaths. Four Seraphim Sisters were electrocuted, of them she was able to recover the bodies, saving and making withdraw two squads of Sisters of Battle and a battalion of Imperial Guards. Then she fell fainting following the barrage of enemy artillery. 
Defended by a natural stone wall she watched the situation around, realizing that short her with the rest of the army, would soon have been surrounded if their aid had not intervened the Air Force with a barrage together with the General Gup and his heavy artillery. Realized that her Vox-caster was out of order or bust, also a wound to the forehead prevented her from reaching the right concentration for a astropathic message, she decided to try a pyrotechnic signal. Linked some bullets of heavy bolter with the buster of Jump Pack. The explosion tore a pillar of fire high over 300 yards of pure promethium liquid, and at the same tonal sound wave that corresponds to a conventional distress signal.
Did not take long before the sound of a flock Valkyrie bursts into the operations theater, releasing blasting bombs and downloading the machine guns on everything that moved.
Came upon Thunderhawk, which pick up the Imperial personnel, dead, injured or still engaged in combat. Lady Martha-leen swooned again to fatigue and injuries, but assault of Chaos had been blocked and the enemy retreated in order.



_It was a sunny day but cold and in the afternoon of that day long ago had spread the news of the arrival of a black starship. Martha-leen inquired about his whereabouts and put on one of her favorite dress, a black leather bag with some personal effects and reached the starship. Arrived there she meets a lady with a long silvery-colored dress.

«Good morning! I'm Martha-leen and I have to go with you ... Madam»
the woman turned and laid two fingers, cold, on a little girl's cheek, watched her for a few moments
«Iit is not yet time, this is not your little girl ... ship must be patient a little again»
Long after she discovered that the woman was Matye-Antjell Inquisitive looking for psykers to "throw" in the Imperial Throne battery._


Martha was picked up by the commander Athaer Rethdalf who handed her over by two Imperial Guards, they carried her away from the battlefield theater, loading her on an orbital shuttle in order to bring her to the care of the apothecary Sylivius on the starship “Legio Potens Mea” docked in orbit. She needed a convalescent rehabilitation ‘cause she could return to physical and psychic forces.

« It is a pleasure to see you standing milady » Said the commander Athaer welcoming Martha-leen on the starship bridge.

The woman eyes opened wide in disbelief, «You, you are the commander Athaer Rethdalf, the great chief, member with Drag Korf, Ghil Feamoth and his marvelous Dheyron Cheldwaith of Hermada Circle… you, you, you are not true! You are just a legend!»

The commander Athaer seemed not to hear, and turned to Lady Martha-leen asking directly: 
« You know why they had sent here?»
«For defend the Empire!»
«Ah! This is propaganda!
«The reason is hidden in the planet's Core»
«And, what there is?»
«An ancient product cybernetic made probably by the Eldars thousands of years ago they found a being who possessed an energy and natural psychic super-might »
« Hidden in the planet's Core »
« The individual was modified with bio-mechanical inserts »
« Perhaps it was also used, but they realized that it was still "unripe" »
«and…»
« They decided to adjusted in the core of a planet, waiting for the opportune time that is, evidently, not arrived yet! Now is still hibernating »
«Mmm intresting… but»
« Inquisitor helped by some of the magos has discovered this creatrure».
«So we are here to prevent the hordes of chaos…»
«Right… Therefore we must drive out the foes without using an orbital attack! ».
« What we would be doing exactly?».
« Seal the dungeon that leads to the nest».
«Then make a multiple attack at five strongholds of Chaos».



_A time so far as to be almost forgotten what looks like a dream Jerobel a sergeant of the chapter of the Word Bearers, engaged in a tough fight on a feral world in Ultima Segmentum, against imperial Fist and Bloody Angels, was barricaded in a large building, aware of a combined attack of missiles and psychic waves, put rescued himself and his warband and as he did so he noticed the presence of an important contributor belonging to a cultist sect: he was the Lord Dlumagut. That man grateful revealed to ... a hidden planet which concealed a millennial might constituted by the Eldar. The coordinates were hidden in a message astrophatic. found who would get the key to enormous power.
«Find the coordinates we will meet again and together we will take that extreme might!»
The sergeant nodded._


Jerobel, Captain of the Word Bearers concealed in its fortress beneath the surface of the planet
« Captain why you have not want to call Dlumagut?»
«When I saved in a battle where he was about to be killed… revealed to me about an astrophatic message that would indicate how to get to this "power"»
«and what’s happend?»
« After a long time I have found traces that led me here!»
«And do not rise in you the doubt which Dlumagut want to use?»

«True, 
as there is no pity in this world, 
but before all I’m a Space Marine, 
servant of the Chaos, 
however a Space Marine, 
the war is my meaning, 
part of my existence, 
my breath, 
the bit of my heart, 
the sense of my action, 
wherever there is a war there I want to be 
there eternal war is my creed,
the war is all
for me the war is all
I'm all by war
all one with her!​as long as there exist the war, the Space Marines and I will exist, there is no deception or falsehood only eternal struggle without quarter until the end of the hell of heaven!»


_It was a clear night in winter with high snow fall recently that the fate of the little Martha-leen changed. At the door of the family home they stood by three individuals, two women and one man. The Martha-leen parents made them sit in the beautiful drawing room and they held a conversation with them that lasted a lot, It was calm and frank, detailed, covering the future of their daughter, they wanted to know as much as possible of what awaited her and if it would be possible to revise it on a frequent basis. The only man of the fellow who had been silent until then, spoke:
«The Empire has people like us who collect talents throughout the galaxy, usually they are orphaned or are taken just. Yours is certainly an anomaly. While it is therefore true that the service is exclusive to the Emperor, and considering the extraordinary nature of your daughter, though usually there is not programmed any family reunion, for you do not feel to exclude, without wanting to give any illusion». 
That night Martha-leen went from home for a new chapter of its existence, secret and special to the world, with a prospect of eternity unthinkable to any individual in his normal life._


It was given the signal to start operations: destroy, remove and seal. A single large wave of troops and means, bringing together task force extra-planetary and already on the ground. After the reunification needed for a final briefing troops divided into five armed forces, Four were sent to besiege many strongholds, attacks leading to the ramparts and sealing the filling dungeon and passage. The fifth group brought a great assault from the ground, from under the ground and from the air, to the mighty fortress built within a meteor impact crater, whose ramparts were, in part, made up from rocks peaks melted and then solidified.
In the beginning there was the wave of ground and underground, then launched in a drop-pod made her entrance Lady Martha-leen. A psychic wave that accompanied and reinforced the blows of weapons, brought destruction and annihilation between the files of Chaos.
Meanwhile a special squad reached the hidden entrance of the dungeon, leading to the planet's core, sealed a large part of the duct, so that in the millennia to come no one disturb the incubation underway.

_

The Eldar built from a living individual something that would be similar to a C’tan. After thousands, perhaps millions, of attempts, they got "something" stable. So if they had lost their C'tan, but was possible to get back a portion of that lost might. The fate walking on winding streets and their Ya-Gog got out of control and hiding in safe rocky belly of a planet, and the Core became its cradle.
Me, Dlumagut, take and I will use this immeasurable weapon.
_
Battle was over. Bentonite columns tall more than 70,000 feet scrape the atmosphere. Jerobel in a fit of rage was about to get on a Rhino and continue the fight when seven Chaos Marines grabbed him and put him in a shuttle. After flying low to evade foe’s auspex and augur, found refuge on an ancient starship at anchor in the shadow of a not distant moon. Found the quiet Jerobel took off his helmet and sitting watching a pict-screen analyzed the developments of the attack at the fortresses Cierń.
then turning to brother Bluk said:
« Maybe they believe to have annihilated every opponent »
«Yeah… ah ah ah »
«But, we are here and we will continue our… leave an astropathic message and register on our cogitator the astral coordinates »
«Sir yes Sir!»
«The war carry on,
war is our motive,
War is our reason,
we are the war,
false Emperor is my foe
Eternal is the war!»​


----------

